# What happened to the Off Topic Forum?



## Dee-Licious

*off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

just disappear for anyone else??


----------



## deejoy

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Yeah I thought I was banned. Where it went?


----------



## MzPrince

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Yes. I thought it was just me.


----------



## neenee280

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

first email notifications...now this...


----------



## Tenejita10473

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

*What's going on here?????????? *


----------



## ChocalateDiva

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I have been thinkin I was going blind. Reading up and down the list....


----------



## prettyinpurple

Is it just me?


----------



## Jenaee

It has completely disappeared from the list of forums. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought I got banned too.... I was like nooooooooooooooooooo! Congrats Klb!


----------



## tarheelgurl

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me! Where did it go?


----------



## blaqbarb

*Missing Boards*

Ok...what happened to the Off Topic and Entertainment boards??!! I started going through withdrawal as soon as I saw they weren't listed. I noticed some other changes as well. Is the board being rearranged or something????


----------



## prettyinpurple

Me too!  Glad it's not just me lol.

I don't see the Ent. one either.

I should be all paid up too, so that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Dee-Licious

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				ChocalateDiva said:
			
		

> I have been thinkin I was going blind. Reading up and down the list....


 
sheeeit... YOu... then I thought i was on timeout but then I could access PMs do I don't know wHAT is goign on


----------



## BackToMyRoots

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I was like wth? Thought my $5 had run out!


----------



## Aubergold

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

nope not just you


----------



## cocoberry10

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Yeah.  I just noticed this too.  They must be upgrading LHCF.  Good thing I didnâ€™t take lunch today.  Iâ€™m leaving at 4:10


----------



## Dee-Licious

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I thought I got banned too.... I was like nooooooooooooooooooo! Congrats Klb!


 
   thought MSC had caused Diddy to pay you a visit?!!?


----------



## Jenaee

I was just about to say that too. Glad it's not just me!!


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

i think OT is for 'premium' subscribers only.


----------



## Windsy

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought my membership was limited and I couldn't see it.


----------



## StLucianSweetie

Im looking for it too!! Im was just in the middle of changing pages in one of the topics about 'what is dating', and it completely disappeared. Im glad Im not the only one it happened too...


----------



## blaqbarb

Ok!!!! I just posted the same thing.


----------



## prettyinpurple

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

What y'all done did?  Did they have to lock down entire forums?  ROFL...


----------



## Studio_gal

Yep I was just about to ask where the Entertainment forum was


----------



## azul11

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

I experienced the same thing. Thought I was losing my mind for a second. I wonder what may have happened. God bless you all.


----------



## lovemyhair

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

Wher eis the Ent and off topic Forum? What's going on here? I thought it was just me too.


----------



## septemberbaby

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

     What did I miss? Dang work meetings.....


----------



## BackToMyRoots

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> i think OT is for 'premium' subscribers only.



Ooooooo....


----------



## sensiblesista

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Dang i thought i thought i was banned too!!  Did ya'll notice the entertainment forum is missing also!!


----------



## Junonia

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				ChocalateDiva said:
			
		

> I have been thinkin I was going blind. Reading up and down the list....


 
Same here...


----------



## Dee-Licious

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> i think OT is for 'premium' subscribers only.


 

  you GOTS to be kidding... told ya'll monk azzes about them threads!!


----------



## cocoberry10

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> i think OT is for 'premium' subscribers only.


----------



## victorious

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

At first I was like "Hey..."

I think it's moving to that new section below called Long Hair Care Forum's Other Topics with the Cooking and Soap Opera forums.

I guess they're changing the format.


----------



## Afrolinda

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

I can't find them .


----------



## rabs77

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought my 5 bucks had run out too...whew


----------



## Twisties

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Same here, I was just searching for it.  Just posted something.  ok, at least others can't see it either.  I hope nothing serious.  Warn a sistah first!  LOL


----------



## Golong

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

 Ok I thought it was just me....Whats going on ?I was in a middle of a post


----------



## StLucianSweetie

*Re: Missing Boards*

Im going thru withdrawal too! Lol.  It does look like its being rearranged.


----------



## AKA-Tude

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Glad to know I'm not the only one...


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

  See what happens when you start talking higher prices.


----------



## Bosslady1

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				sensiblesista said:
			
		

> Dang i thought i thought i was banned too!! *Did ya'll notice the entertainment forum is missing also!!*


 
YEP! THAT IS GONE TOO!


----------



## lovemyhair

MOderators, where are they?


----------



## The Girl

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				MzPrince said:
			
		

> Yes. I thought it was just me.


yeah me too...whew...


----------



## Windsy

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Do you think Shimahair hijacked those threads too?


----------



## tatje

*Re: The Ent. and Off Topic Forum aren't showing up for me.*

My feelings are hurt. I was reading a thread in the off topic forum and bam.....it said I didn't have any access to the whatever.


----------



## Junonia

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

It looks like they may be upgrading.  The forums look like they are in a different format now.


----------



## cinnarose

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought I'd gone crazy.


----------



## Allandra

prettyinpurple said:
			
		

> I have all the forums showing, still no Ent or OT.  Even did what you suggested, nada.
> 
> Maybe this is my hint to get back to work.


Yeah, go get some work done.    You'll see them again soon.


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				EbonyHairedPrincess said:
			
		

> See what happens when you start talking higher prices.


 
watch me and ella get a bunch of hate mail now :swordfigh :eatme:


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				MsDee4 said:
			
		

> thought MSC had caused Diddy to pay you a visit?!!?



We already lost bomb-quisha.  Don't think I forgot Candy.

*pulling out my $20* Now, what was the price we settled on for premium membership again?


----------



## Divinek

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I can't get off topic or the entertainment thread     Why do I feel like I can't function!!!


----------



## cocoberry10

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

You can't see any posts you made in Off topic right now (if you go to see all posts you made)


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I thought I got banned too.... I was like nooooooooooooooooooo! *Congrats Klb*!


 

Ohhhh, thank you girl!

I was like "sniff, sniff.....they over in the OT congratulating me and I can't even see my congrats."  

All jokes aside....what in the world is going on???


----------



## darkangel25

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Good to know its not just me...


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> *We already lost bomb-quisha*.  Don't think I forgot Candy.
> 
> *pulling out my $20* Now, what was the price we settled on for premium membership again?


 
dang...just let it go already!!  that turban she was rockin' was whack anyway


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> watch me and ella get a bunch of hate mail now :swordfigh :eatme:



Well maybe a perk of the premium membership is the ability to see ghosted threads. :scratchch


----------



## blaqbarb

Allandra said:
			
		

> Yeah, go get some work done.    You'll see them again soon.



I don't have anything to do at work right now. That's why I'm on here. LOL.


----------



## FAMUDva

*Why can't I see all the board topics?*

I've paid my $5 and I know it's not up for renewal until Nov.  So why is it that all of a sudden I cannot see ENT, Off Topic, and boards available to paying members?  Mods please help me out.  I am going to enter a ticket, but I wanted to know if there was a short quick answer first.

TIA


----------



## audacious1

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought I was banned. 

***WHEWWWWW****


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Hey mods, where were the other threads seperated?  
BTW, I thought something was wrong with my computer!


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> We already lost bomb-quisha.  Don't think I forgot Candy.
> 
> **pulling out my $20* Now, what was the price we settled on for premium membership again?*


 

I know that right!!! I talked all that noise about not paying more than $5....


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> dang...just let it go already!!  that turban she was rockin' was whack anyway


that was her protective style.  (It was silk lined)


----------



## Junonia

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Allandra said it would be back shortly in the Q&A forum.


----------



## Golong

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				EbonyHairedPrincess said:
			
		

> See what happens when you start talking higher prices.


I like you all but for $50 I will have to say goodbye to LHCF...and at least I'll get some work done.  Who started the higher price buisness anyway?


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> watch me and ella get a bunch of hate mail now :swordfigh :eatme:


 
Uh Ooh!    I'm going to forward my bill to you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Happened to me too.  I was reading a thread then POOF!


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> watch me and ella get a bunch of hate mail now :swordfigh :eatme:


 

They gon be pm'ing ya'll left and right.

Ella gon be like, I tried to them....


----------



## derbygurl

*Re: Missing Boards*

Okay I'm glad it's just not me.  I just got dropped off of the Off Topic forum right in the middle of posting.  What happen?


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Ineedhair said:
			
		

> Allandra said it would be back shortly in the Q&A forum.


 

Aw, okay......just how long is "shortly"?


----------



## asummertyme

*Re: Missing Boards*

Am i banned...whats going on???????


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Well maybe a perk of the premium membership is the ability to see ghosted threads. :scratchch


 
now THAT is worth 20 bucks...popcorn worthy threads! 

open the x-files:


----------



## Poohbear

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

At first, I was like _"what're y'all talkin'bout?"_ ...but now I see what you all are talking about...I just looked at my Forum Jump menu and there's no Off Topic Discussion board option! 

ETA: The Career & Financial Advancement and the Entainment boards are missing from my menu too!


----------



## angellazette

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought my subscription expired!  Looks like they are re-organizing the forums or something...whew


----------



## asummertyme

ad me in 2...


----------



## GodsPromises

I was wondering the same thing.  I went looking for Career advancement and it's not there.  I didn't even realize about the Off-topic board.


----------



## StLucianSweetie

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				EbonyHairedPrincess said:
			
		

> See what happens when you start talking higher prices.


 
lol. I know rite. Premium status starts now...


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				MsDee4 said:
			
		

> you GOTS to be kidding... told ya'll monk azzes about them threads!!


 

Stands behind MsDee..you sho' told em!


----------



## vaqtea

Also wondering .......


----------



## blasianbeauty

*Why can't I see the Off Topic and Entertainment forums?*

Does anybody know?


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Golong said:
			
		

> I like you all but for $50 I will have to say goodbye to LHCF...and at least I'll get some work done. Who started the higher price buisness anyway?


 
*raises hand*

sowwy.  did I do that?


----------



## Golong

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Just lookin at the screen like what do I do nowerplexed?


----------



## imstush

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				StLucianSweetie said:
			
		

> lol. I know rite. Premium status starts now...


 
     

where the hell is the ET forum?


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Okay, how come I can see everything???


----------



## LocksOfLuV

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

It's not just you, it's me too.

But LMAO at Houdini!!!  The ENT board is gone too (for me).


----------



## Owest

*Re: Why can't I see the Off Topic and Entertainment forums?*

t





			
				asummertyme said:
			
		

> Am i banned...whats going on???????


thats what I thought for a sec.....I was like "hold on what'd I say???"....I thought I was the only one for a sec

maybe they are doing maintence or something...I hope


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Golong said:
			
		

> Just lookin at the screen like what do I do nowerplexed?


 

I guess, we could talk about hair.......


----------



## septemberbaby

Allandra said:
			
		

> Yeah, go get some work done.  You'll see them again soon.


 

     Thanks Allandra. I feel better now.


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

With all this upgrading stuff going on I may need to resend to you, did you get my PM?




			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, thank you girl!
> 
> I was like "sniff, sniff.....they over in the OT congratulating me and I can't even see my congrats."
> 
> All jokes aside....what in the world is going on???


----------



## rayne

*Re: Why can't I see the Off Topic and Entertainment forums?*

I'm having that same problem. I thought it was because my subscription had expired. When I subscribed, I had paid for a few years at a time so I don't know exactly when it's supposed to expire. But I'm not so sure that's the reason since I was able to see it and post until a few minutes ago


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				foxxymami said:
			
		

> Okay, how come I can see everything???


 

What?!! You can see the OT forum and the Entertainment forum???


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> Stands behind MsDee..you sho' told em!


 
noo you didnt just switch up like that!!!!  

*turns back on you*  and you can STAY over there too!


----------



## Allandra

*Re: Why can't I see the Off Topic and Entertainment forums?*



			
				Owest said:
			
		

> they must be doing maintence or something...I hope
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one for a sec


Exactly hun.    It's definitely better than closing down the entire site to do so.


----------



## Summer_Rain

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*

I was about to through a fit!! I thought it was just me!

So is the Q&A board gonna be the new hotspot until we get the OT board back!? lol


----------



## Twisties

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> I guess, we could talk about hair.......


 
Now dat was funny .  Who started that thread about being in OT all the time and not posting regarding hair?


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Golong said:
			
		

> Just lookin at the screen like what do I do nowerplexed?



 me too....since I seem to be the only one in this thread who can see the Off topic and the Entertainment board


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> sowwy.  did I do that?


Ummm Yes, you did.  Mighty funny none of this started happening until you and Ella got all clever.


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> What?!! You can see the OT forum and the Entertainment forum???



Yes, I just posted a topic and I was like "How come it only shows '1 Viewing' on Off-topic", then I found yall all here


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				foxxymami said:
			
		

> With all this upgrading stuff going on I may need to resend to you, did you get my PM?


 

Yep, I just got it. But, I'm too discumbulated to respond sensibly right now. 

Somebody, anybody.....Bev? Niko? You out there?? Please, I can't take any more! I NEED the OT forum


----------



## Allandra

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				SummerRain said:
			
		

> I was about to through a fit!! I thought it was just me!
> 
> So is the Q&A board gonna be the new hotspot until we get the OT board back!? lol


No need in throwing a fit.

PLEASE do not use this as a 'new hotspot' until the other boards are back.  

Just be patient.


----------



## Whimsy

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*

Why havent any moderators answered this thread yet?

This is odd.

(of course as soon as i type this the moderator's answering on the thread...::sigh:


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> noo you didnt just switch up like that!!!!
> 
> *turns back on you*  and you can STAY over there too!



Thats because she has the heart of MSC... always has...you can't fight that kinda heart.


----------



## LocksOfLuV

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> I guess, we could talk about hair.......


 
Now why would we do that?! erplexed


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				foxxymami said:
			
		

> Yes, I just posted a topic and I was like "How come it only shows '1 Viewing' on Off-topic", then I found yall all here


 

LOL...........you the "1 viewing".


----------



## Dee-Licious

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				foxxymami said:
			
		

> me too....since I seem to be the only one in this thread who can see the Off topic and the Entertainment board


 
boooooooooo you!!!  

can you see deleted threads too!?? you could make some side cash publishing them


----------



## Glib Gurl

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Dang - I had just finished writing a post and it said "Glib Gurl, you are not authorized to post in this section . . . ." or something like that.  I was like    

What I do?  How did I get banned?


----------



## blasianbeauty

Ok, whew, I thought I did something wrong!!


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				MsDee4 said:
			
		

> boooooooooo you!!!
> 
> *can you see deleted threads too!?? you could make some side cash publishing them*


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> Yep, I just got it. But, I'm too discumbulated to respond sensibly right now.
> 
> Somebody, anybody.....Bev? Niko? You out there?? Please, I can't take any more! I NEED the OT forum


 
GUYS...GO TO THE Q&A FORUM SO THAT WE DONT TAKE OVER THE HAIR FORUM....besides any and everybody can see this stuff.


----------



## rayne

*Re: Why can't I see the Off Topic and Entertainment forums?*



			
				Allandra said:
			
		

> Exactly hun.  It's definitely better than closing down the entire site to do so.


 
Whew, that's a relief!! That crossed my mind but since I was able to see other forums, I dismissed it. Dang, I guess I have to actually do some work now   Nah, I'll just browse a different forum


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				foxxymami said:
			
		

> Yes, I just posted a topic and I was like "How come it only shows '1 Viewing' on Off-topic", then I found yall all here



Currently it shows that there are 1 person viewing the Entertainment Board, and 2 people viewing the Off-Topic Board .  I just checked but I don't know who it is


----------



## klb120475

blasianbeauty said:
			
		

> Ok, whew, I thought I did something wrong!!


 
Something did go wrong! Something terribly wrong...


----------



## Allandra

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				Whimsy said:
			
		

> Why havent any moderators answered this thread yet?
> 
> This is odd.
> 
> (of course as soon as i type this the moderator's answering on the thread...::sigh:


Because I'm busy trying to merge all 1,000,000 threads on this same topic.


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Thats because she has the heart of MSC... always has...you can't fight that kinda heart.


 
i give up. i cant handle all yall on my own....*calls Dick Cheney and Thug Boss Bush*


----------



## bLackButtaFly

WTF? I'm so glad I wans't banned.  But what gives? We don't get notices of upgrading the site anymore?


----------



## Siren

What happened to the career forum? I can't access it

I don't see the off topic or entertainment forum either


----------



## LocksOfLuV

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> WTF? I'm so glad I wans't banned. But what gives? We don't get notices of upgrading the site anymore?


 
They DID post a upgrade notice. 

Black folk!!!  Gotta love 'em!


----------



## bLackButtaFly

Ooops...I gotta read more, lol


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> GUYS...GO TO THE Q&A FORUM SO THAT WE DONT TAKE OVER THE HAIR FORUM....besides any and everybody can see this stuff.


 
You know what?...you right...they don't deserve this type of OT discussion especially since they ain't paid that $5. 

Off to Q&A forum.....


----------



## klb120475

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				Allandra said:
			
		

> Because I'm busy trying to merge all 1,000,000 threads on this same topic.


 
We luv you Allandra!!


----------



## PinkPeony

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> watch me and ella get a bunch of hate mail now :swordfigh :eatme:


lol 

erplexed


----------



## candy1214

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> They DID post a upgrade notice.
> 
> Black folk!!! Gotta love 'em!


 
you are soo bad!  standing right next to the sign talkin bout "i dont see it "


----------



## foxxymami

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> You know what?...you right...they don't deserve this type of OT discussion especially since they ain't paid that $5.
> 
> Off to Q&A forum.....



Umm well, i think we're already IN the Q&A forum .  I think mods moved it


----------



## Sistaslick

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> You know what?...you right...they don't deserve this type of OT discussion especially since they ain't paid that $5.
> 
> Off to Q&A forum.....



They can still see Q&A


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				ella said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> erplexed


 
Don't be scared Ella...Candy got yo back......


----------



## LocksOfLuV

candy1214 said:
			
		

> you are soo bad! standing right next to the sign talkin bout "i dont see it "


 
BlackButta, don't pay no attention to her. We all have our Jessica moments!


----------



## foxxymami

Alright yall, I can see all the other boards but I can't see this Q&A Board.  I left this thread and when I tried to come back to it, I couldn't see the Q&A board.........I had to do a search for my last post to link me back here. erplexed


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> They can still see Q&A


 

Aw, well shoot.....what's the purpose then? Look, who I need to talk to. It ain't right....they ain't paid they $5.  They don't deserve to be laughing wit us like this.......


----------



## Sistaslick

If y'all want a good hardy har har, go to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136947&page=22

Scroll down and click on the link in JG's advertisement.  *DEAD*


----------



## klb120475

foxxymami said:
			
		

> Alright yall, I can see all the other boards but I can't see this Q&A Board. I left this thread and when I tried to come back to it, I couldn't see the Q&A board.........I had to do a search for my last post to link me back here. erplexed


 
Well, can you go over to the OT board and check my thread on 2,000 posts and let me know who all said congrats? 


j/k....no for real, can you?


----------



## LocksOfLuV

foxxymami said:
			
		

> Alright yall, I can see all the other boards but I can't see this Q&A Board. I left this thread and when I tried to come back to it, I couldn't see the Q&A board.........I had to do a search for my last post to link me back here. erplexed


 
Me either, I had to press th back button. They probably are working on this one too.


----------



## candy1214

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> Aw, well shoot.....what's the purpose then? Look, who I need to talk to. It ain't right....they ain't paid they $5. They don't deserve to be laughing wit us like this.......


 
we'll have to speak in codes and throw up signs i guess


----------



## Allandra

Geez.

You all need to get a serious grip.

smh


----------



## PinkPeony

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				klb120475 said:
			
		

> They gon be pm'ing ya'll left and right.
> 
> Ella gon be like, I tried to them....


   
 
Sista
yes I would shell out *ALOT *to see the ghost threads


----------



## The Girl

wow I was on page 6 and the thread disappeared ....freaked me out til I went to Cp and found it here...whew..we are some paranoid bitties


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				ella said:
			
		

> Sista
> yes I would shell out *ALOT *to see the ghost threads


 

Aw, now you have a change of heart.......


----------



## Glib Gurl

Okay, it's been a good 15 minutes or so . . . bring back the OT and Ent. forums  . . . I gotta have it, man . . . 

*quivers*

*munchies*


----------



## Sistaslick

Allandra said:
			
		

> Geez.
> 
> You all need to get a serious grip.
> 
> smh



Sorry Allandra... you know how it is


----------



## Allandra

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Sorry Allandra... you know how it is


No I don't (especially not like you all).  Still smh.    Sigh.....


----------



## bLackButtaFly

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> BlackButta, don't pay no attention to her. We all have our Jessica moments!


girl, would you belive i went in a different thread and couldn't find my way back here? I'm definitely having a jessica moment


----------



## candy1214

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> If y'all want a good hardy har har, go to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136947&page=22
> 
> Scroll down and click on the link in JG's advertisement. *DEAD*


 

BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAA 

she is a fool!!  why she had turkey jumpin up and down like that?


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily

I need my entertainmnet forum....


----------



## Enchantmt

Calm down, ladies.  It's only been a little over a half hour and all these replies. I seriously hope y'all have mental health insurance in the event this board ever goes out of business permanently.  If you still see a blue link at the top of forums that says "Long Hair Care Forums" you arent viewing all the boards. There are three sections now and if you are viewing an off shoot of the main forum you wont see the other two.


----------



## janiebaby

Is this the Twilight's Zone? 

First no Meez now this???????????


----------



## janiebaby

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Calm down, ladies.  It's only been a little over a half hour and all these replies. I seriously hope y'all have mental health insurance in the event this board ever goes out of business permanently.  If you still see a blue like at the top of forums that says "Long Hair Care Forums" you arent viewing all the boards. There are three sections now and if you are viewing an off shoot of the main forum you wont see the other two.


 
Whew! Almost fainted....


----------



## glamazon386

I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## LaNecia

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				neenee280 said:
			
		

> *first email notifications*...now this...



Ok, I thought I was tripping on the notifications but I guess not. I'm sure there's a good reason, it just hasn't been disclosed yet.


----------



## janiebaby

I'm taking a break, I still don't see it, I need air.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				ChocalateDiva said:
			
		

> I have been thinkin I was going blind. Reading up and down the list....


 
I thought I was going blind or corporate caught up with me  .


----------



## klb120475

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Chanel's Tresses said:
			
		

> I thought I was going blind or corporate caught up with me  .


----------



## PinkPeony

Some of my posts are gone... or is my mind playing tricks on me again?


----------



## SweetAKA

Yall are some fools, gonna get me fired from laughing all loud at some of these replies.


----------



## Enchantmt

[email protected] 350 folx in the hair section because y'all cant go anywhere else. 

It's gonna be ok. Relax. Relate. Release. 


I'm not laughing AT you, I'm laughing WITH you. REALLY I AM.


----------



## klb120475

Where ya'll at?????


----------



## LondonDiva

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Looks like it's a problem for everyone. I thought maybe I upset MissJ with some MJ talk and the mods just shut me out  as punishment


----------



## Sistaslick

ella said:
			
		

> Some of my posts are gone... or is my mind playing tricks on me again?



boy oh boy.


----------



## klb120475

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> [email protected] 350 folx in the hair section because y'all cant go anywhere else.
> 
> It's gonna be ok. Relax. Relate. Release.
> 
> 
> I'm not laughing AT you, I'm laughing WITH you. REALLY I AM.


 

Well, as long as you laughing with us......  

So, they over in the hair forum huh??


----------



## klb120475

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> boy oh boy.


 

Where you been????


----------



## Enchantmt

ella said:
			
		

> Some of my posts are gone... or is my mind playing tricks on me again?



Once all the forums are back your posts should be there. These changes shouldnt affect post count.


----------



## Integrity

so will things be restored again?


----------



## neenee280

Ok, what have y'all been doing since the board went down?

- completed the office Staple order...A 15 minute job that takes hours messing with y'all   

- talked to some co-workers...
"where you been girl?"  
"oh nowhere...computer acting up.  how u doin'?"

- About to play with the office's new coffee machine.  It has a timer so my coffee will be ready when I get here.


----------



## klb120475

neenee280 said:
			
		

> Ok, what have y'all been doing since the board went down?
> 
> - completed the office Staple order...A 15 minute job that takes hours messing with y'all
> 
> - talked to some co-workers...
> "where you been girl?"
> "oh nowhere...computer acting up. how u doin'?"
> 
> - About to play with the office's new coffee machine. It has a timer so my coffee will be ready when I get here.


----------



## klb120475

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Once all the forums are back your posts should be there. These changes shouldnt affect post count.


 

k...sniff, cuz I made my 2,000 posts today.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05

Glad to see it was just a reformatting thing and not that they had been taken away for good....some of my posts are missing though, the ones that were in the Off Topic forum, but not the ones from the Christian forum....


----------



## LocksOfLuV

klb120475 said:
			
		

> k...sniff, cuz I made my 2,000 posts today.


 
You're at 2039 from what I see.


----------



## Integrity

ok i remember seeing the upgrade notice but i dont remember it stating explicitly that we would notice strange things and not to get alarmed!


----------



## cocosweet

I leave out for an hour and all heck breaks loose! Of course I missed the upgrade notice. I always miss stuff like that.


----------



## PinkPeony

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> [email protected] 350 folx in the hair section because y'all cant go anywhere else.
> 
> *It's gonna be ok.*
> 
> * Relax.*
> *Relate.*
> *Release.*
> 
> 
> I'm not laughing AT you, I'm laughing WITH you. REALLY I AM.


Ok,ok... we can do this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DDWMNXt1kU

skip to 1:10 if you're not a die-hard fan


----------



## Enchantmt

Integrity said:
			
		

> so will things be restored again?




Yes ma'am!  The forums are going to be in a different order, and _MAYBE_ a new addition. (no not 18+)


----------



## neenee280

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am!  The forums are going to be in a different order, and _MAYBE_ a new addition.* (no not 18+)*


----------



## frostydoll

Oh I just submitted a problem ticket lol. Guess it's down for everyone.


----------



## Lusa

I can't see either the Off Topic or Entertainment Forums. Just got done submitting a ticket before I saw this thread.


----------



## Integrity

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am!  The forums are going to be in a different order, and _MAYBE_ a new addition. *(no not 18+*)



fine by me!!!!!!


----------



## Spidergul

Lusa said:
			
		

> I can't see either the Off Topic or Entertainment Forums. Just got done submitting a ticket before I saw this thread.




Yeah both are missing for me too


----------



## LocksOfLuV

neenee280 said:
			
		

>


 
Lil! ungrateful thangs!!


----------



## Kenedie

I thought I was crazy!!!  Glad to know it was not just me missing Entertainment/& Off topic!!


----------



## LongTimeComing

Mine are missing too. Oh well it will get fixed soon I hope.


----------



## klb120475

Kenedie said:
			
		

> I thought I was crazy!!!


 

Naw, you're not crazy.....but if the board don't come back up soon, I'm gonna be....


----------



## JOI

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I thought I got banned too.... I was like nooooooooooooooooooo! Congrats Klb!




Girl I thought I was banned too lol  Entertainment board is missing too   I don't know whats going on


----------



## amwcah

Okay, what is going on here?  I'm bugging over here!


----------



## neenee280

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Lil! ungrateful thangs!!


 
Heehee!  At least we are getting something "new" so thats cool!


----------



## klb120475

neenee280 said:
			
		

> Heehee! At least we are getting something "new" so thats cool!


 

I wonder what it is.:scratchch


----------



## cocosweet

Since the Ent and Off Topic boards are down, I guess I'll actually have to _do_ my hair now .


----------



## 1QTPie

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				Allandra said:
			
		

> No need in throwing a fit.
> 
> PLEASE do not use this as a 'new hotspot' until the other boards are back.
> 
> Just be patient.



hurr'up woman!


----------



## neenee280

klb120475 said:
			
		

> I wonder what it is.:scratchch


 
Please be home decorating or crafts!  That will be the next best thing than talking about 18+ stuff...maybe.


----------



## JewelleNY

*I am banned too!!!  *


----------



## Integrity

90% of drama will not exist without the OT board. lol
cant wait to see it back though., so mods dont be gettig ideas!!


----------



## klb120475

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I am banned too!!!  *


 

I would tell you to dry your eyes, but I can barely see the computer screen for all the tears.............


----------



## Allandra

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				1QTPie said:
			
		

> hurr'up woman!


Girl, you ain't right.    I was wondering when you would be in this thread.


----------



## klb120475

I guess, I'll go on and work on this report I should have sent out this morning.


----------



## lisana

Ooh! could the new section be Video tutorials ?! Just the thought of that makes me drool


----------



## facets

ella said:
			
		

> Ok,ok... we can do this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DDWMNXt1kU
> 
> skip to 1:10 if you're not a die-hard fan





Here's one for ya, E (sorta NSFW 'cos of language tho')...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1s3tX9B4ms


***

wow, i guess i can go into labor now, maybe the boards will be restored by the time i get out. lol!


----------



## MzLady78

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*

OMG- I have become entirely too dependent on this board.

I am bored outta my mind over here!!!!


----------



## calliope

This time, we've gone too far- errbody's been banned.  Thanks a lot those who shall not be named


----------



## MzLady78

calliope said:
			
		

> This time, we've gone too far- errbody's been banned. Thanks a lot those who shall not be named


 
Yep!!!

Ya'll just couldn't behave yourselves!!!!


----------



## prettynina

Just glad I'm not banned 

Can you at least tell us what the new forum is going to be, I'm an impatient freak


----------



## fallback

kaybeegee said:
			
		

> Here's one for ya, E (sorta NSFW 'cos of language tho')...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1s3tX9B4ms
> 
> 
> You dead wrong for that one...


----------



## Enchantmt

For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed?? 


I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


----------



## klb120475

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


----------



## prettynina

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... *someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.*....


----------



## Dee-Licious

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


 
gal what you talking about?!!? we was just joking


----------



## intellect_sensual

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


 
I know, when I came on here and saw that some forums were missing, it didn't cross my mind that I was banned. So what ya'll been talking about????


----------



## Priss Pot

Are we getting an 18+ forum instead of the Off Topic/Ent?


----------



## MzLady78

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


 
Not me!! I've been an 

That first little scare was enough!!


----------



## facets

fallback said:
			
		

> kaybeegee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya, E (sorta NSFW 'cos of language tho')...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1s3tX9B4ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dead wrong for that one...
Click to expand...








 naw, lil marv is dead wrong for that ...esp the ending. i laughed abt that mess for  days!he's crazy as hell!


----------



## glamazon386

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> Are we getting an 18+ forum instead of the Off Topic/Ent?



Now y'all know that ain't happening.   Dang when is it coming back? I feel the need to have some off topic discussions!! I don't have nothing to say about hair right now.


----------



## Enchantmt

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> Are we getting an 18+ forum instead of the Off Topic/Ent?



No, sorry, no 18+.


----------



## *Michelle*

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Now y'all know that ain't happening.   Dang when is it coming back? I feel the need to have some off topic discussions!! *I don't have nothing to say about hair right now. :mad*:



  

Me neither erplexed


----------



## klb120475

Well, ladies....I'm logging off for the day. I hope to see you all in the OT forum tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bmack

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Golong said:
			
		

> I like you all but for $50 I will have to say goodbye to LHCF...and at least I'll get some work done.  Who started the higher price buisness anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Amen to that! I keep cutting my hair anyway lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms Red

God works in mysterious ways because I have a work deadline today.  

*off to actually 'work'*


----------



## *Michelle*

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Bmack said:
			
		

> Golong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you all but for $50 I will have to say goodbye to LHCF...and at least I'll get some work done.  Who started the higher price buisness anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Amen to that! I keep cutting my hair anyway lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP cutting your hair!!
> 
> I know the pot calling the kettle...right!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hersheyskiss

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> now THAT is worth 20 bucks...popcorn worthy threads!
> 
> open the x-files:
> 
> http://www.kevscartoons.com/images/illustration/spot_art/file_cabinet.jpg



Okkkkkkkkk I would pay 20 for that!


----------



## toinette

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				MzLady78 said:
			
		

> OMG- I have become entirely too dependent on this board.
> 
> I am bored outta my mind over here!!!!


me too


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Hmph!  OT is still not back. 

Why am I feeling like a crack addict who can't score some rocks?


----------



## MzLady78

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Hmph! OT is still not back.
> 
> Why am I feeling like a crack addict who can't score some rocks?


 
For real!!!

I need to go to LHCF Rehab or something, lol.


----------



## MzLady78

*Re: Why can't I see all the board topics?*



			
				toinette said:
			
		

> me too


 
It don't make no sense!


----------



## PinkPeony

I bet after this a bunch of lurkers will join ala


_*What there are more boards with juicy drama and who are all those members I've never seen before_ ?*


----------



## SoniT

Whew, I thought it was just me. I miss the OT and Ent forums already.


----------



## Allandra

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> For all the folx who thought they were banned...do we need to audit your posts to see what we missed??
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'... someone is feeling guilty over SOMETHING.....


Girl, the audit is already taking place.


----------



## StrawberryQueen

Allandra said:
			
		

> Girl, the audit is already taking place.


Oh for real?  Interesting :scratchch


----------



## VelvetRain

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Hmph! OT is still not back.
> 
> Why am I feeling like a crack addict who can't score some rocks?


 


Me too. I am sorry but the board to me is a little boring without the off topic and entertainment. I am so over the hair board because my hair is fine. It's interesting how this thread has turned into off topic


----------



## janiebaby

michelle3147 said:
			
		

> Me too. I am sorry but the board to me is a little boring without the off topic and entertainment. I am so over the hair board because my hair is fine. It's interesting how this thread has turned into off topic


 
Yes, I also try to stay away from the rest of the boards to prevent me from buying the next raveerplexed


----------



## janiebaby

janiebaby said:
			
		

> Yes, I also try to stay away from the rest of the forums to prevent me from buying the next raveerplexed


 
ETA: Since the forum has been down I've bought two products and am eyeing a third. In the word of Ms. Bmore "I have a problem don't judge me"


----------



## Undefeated Queen

SoniT said:
			
		

> Whew, I thought it was just me. *I miss the OT and Ent forums already.*




Me too.


----------



## Jenai

I'm so glad the other boards will be up soon.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136947&page=22

JG --  You...are...crazy!

     @ "goat boo boo"


----------



## glamazon386

janiebaby said:
			
		

> ETA: Since the forum has been down I've bought two products and am eyeing a third. In the word of Ms. Bmore "I have a problem don't judge me"



  I've been quoted.


----------



## DragonPearl

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				candy1214 said:
			
		

> i think OT is for 'premium' subscribers only.



See what you did!!  That's just the beginning!!!


----------



## DragonPearl

Dang, do I have to read the whole 23 pages of this thread to find out what happened?  

I go away for a few hours, and bam!! LHCF is all tupsy turvy...


----------



## DragonPearl

cupcake said:
			
		

> God works in mysterious ways because I have a work deadline today.
> 
> *off to actually 'work'*



I have a summer midterm tomorrow!!  I should NOT be hanging around here with the gang. And I criticize my kid for not spending enough time doing homework and studying. I am so hypocritical!!!


----------



## StrawberryQueen

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Dang, do I have to read the whole 23 pages of this thread to find out what happened?
> 
> I go away for a few hours, and bam!! LHCF is all tupsy turvy...


Apparently the board is down for maintenece and "post checking" to see who needs to be banned.  I guess they decided to be nice and take away the ENT and OT boards instead of the whole thing being down.


----------



## glamazon386

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Apparently the board is down for maintenece and "post checking" to see who needs to be banned.  I guess they decided to be nice and take away the ENT and OT boards instead of the whole thing being down.



But those are my favs....  Why couldn't they take the Soaps board away for a few or something... Then again maybe ENT/OT are where people do the most showing off?


----------



## DragonPearl

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Apparently the board is down for maintenece and "*post checking" to see who needs to be banned.  *I guess they decided to be nice and take away the ENT and OT boards instead of the whole thing being down.



Oh schyt!! Thanks!!  I am now mentally going over my last posts.  Did I use the P and the V words?   Nope.  I guess I am safe.   ...  I think.


----------



## SeatownSista

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Oh schyt!! Thanks!!  I am now mentally going over my last posts.  Did I use the P and the V words?   Nope.  I guess I am safe.   ...  I think.



Oh no! I used the P and V words today...


----------



## Bint Yusef

*runs through this post naked


----------



## TwistNMx

I hoped it was a maintenance thing.


----------



## DragonPearl

SeatownSista said:
			
		

> Oh no! I used the P and V words today...



Welll, technically speaking, you were just using them figuratively and semantically in a mature discussion and not as a pornographic enticement to minors.  Hehe!! I'll be your lawyer.  You'll be safe.


----------



## Bmack

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Bmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you all but for $50 I will have to say goodbye to LHCF...and at least I'll get some work done.  Who started the higher price buisness anyway?
> 
> STOP cutting your hair!!
> 
> I know the pot calling the kettle...right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an addiction, I can't help it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## frostydoll

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> *runs through this post naked



   

You are seriously one of my favorite posters. You keep me laughing and you always keep it real. How's your iPhone?


----------



## candy1214

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> *runs through this post naked


 

   :blondboob


----------



## Priss Pot

I need the OT back.

*lays shaking in fetal position*


----------



## candy1214

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I need the OT back.
> 
> *lays shaking in fetal position*


 

  awww po baby


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Apparently the board is down for maintenece and "post checking" to see who needs to be banned. I guess they decided to be nice and take away the ENT and OT boards instead of the whole thing being down.


 
Did something happen that I missed that caused the need for this?  I can't recall any drama over the last week but my brain is a little foggy.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

O.k., the Shima thread in the hair section is almost as entertaining as OT.    
Otherwise I don't think I would have made it through the past hour.  

Now I just have to remember what the heck I said in the ent/ot forums over the past couple of days...whatever it was, I apologize, mods!!!


----------



## Nita81

Good thing I checked in here. I thought I was banned for no good reason


----------



## Gryphyn

I thought it was just me too. I was surfing this afternoon and then all of a sudden, I got a message saying I don't have access to that part of the board!


----------



## Bint Yusef

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> You are seriously one of my favorite posters. You keep me laughing and you always keep it real. How's your iPhone?


 I love it. Its dead right now though I forgot to charge it. Its been getting a lot of work out since Ive been out of town with it.


----------



## hersheyskiss

What's wrong with this picture? 







and this one


----------



## mermaid

michelle3147 said:
			
		

> Me too. I am sorry but the board to me is a little boring without the off topic and entertainment. I am so over the hair board because my hair is fine. It's interesting how this thread has turned into off topic


For shizzle.
I pop in and out of the other boards periodically, but they move too slow because not many folks use them and the hair board is redundant to me.


----------



## Bint Yusef

candy1214 said:
			
		

> :blondboob


  Oh my at that tig ole bitty shaking smiley!


----------



## SeatownSista

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Welll, technically speaking, you were just using them figuratively and semantically in a mature discussion and not as a pornographic enticement to minors.  Hehe!! I'll be your lawyer.  You'll be safe.



Thanks girl!


----------



## frostydoll

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> I love it. Its dead right now though I forgot to charge it. Its been getting a lot of work out since Ive been out of town with it.



I'm so excited to get my BlackBerry another month and a half. I will be ignoring people in public all the time for real.


----------



## Bint Yusef

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to get my BlackBerry another month and a half. I will be ignoring people in public all the time for real.


Which model are you getting?


----------



## frostydoll

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> Which model are you getting?



I want the Curve but it's not out under TMobile yet and I'm not sure when it will be. If it's not out by September then I'm getting the 8880. I'm still deciding if I just want to have two phones and use my Blackberry only for internet. Trying to see which will be cheaper for the month.

ETA: I've also been thinking that if I'm only going to use it for Internet than maybe I should get a Sidekick instead since I don't necessarily need the business aspect of a BlackBerry.


----------



## juicy555

wheeeew I thought I was banned.... I'm all late and what not but I'm glad my $5 didn't run out.


----------



## brownsuga

I hope it wasn't my fault (about the response to the Steve Harvey show)


----------



## janiebaby

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I've been quoted.


 

I had to. I couldn't stop laughing when I read that


----------



## mrsmeredith

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				MsDee4 said:
			
		

> you GOTS to be kidding... told ya'll monk azzes about them threads!!



LMAO


----------



## Vitality

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

Whew!!!! I thought I was banned from the OT and ET forums for not visiting LHCF as much as I use to....the first time I received a message that I had not posted a message in a while really freaked me out....so imagine how I felt not seeing a listing for the OT and ET forums.


----------



## PinkPeony

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				Jessy55 said:
			
		

> See what you did!! That's just the beginning!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Did something happen that I missed that caused the need for this? I can't recall any drama over the last week but my brain is a little foggy.


 
My guess is it has ALOT to do with the retort thread


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> My guess is it has ALOT to do with the retort thread



What retort thread?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> My guess is it has ALOT to do with the retort thread



I don't see why that would be!!! I thought it was a good natured thread. Oh well!


----------



## candy1214

ella said:
			
		

> My guess is it has ALOT to do with the retort thread


 
 

damn...Damn...DAMN!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> What retort thread?



A humorous thread that got locked!


----------



## Bint Yusef

What does the retort thread have to do with it?

Propaganda and paranoia!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> What does the retort thread have to do with it?
> 
> Propaganda and paranoia!




I don't know but I wish they hurry up. The hair discussion makes me nauseous!


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> I don't see why that would be!!! I thought it was a good natured thread. Oh well!


I don't either but that's the only thread I recall being ghosted and just because we thought it was in good nature doesn't mean the mods thought so too 
I mean lately there have been alot of closed threads but I think in the banning hierarchie ghosted threads are above closed threadserplexed 


@UmBlessed
it's way to hard to explain but it was THE best thread ever,everyone was poking fun at themselves and others


----------



## frostydoll

Hmmm... I miss all the good threads. I wonder where I was when it was open. 

Yea the hair forum isn't as much fun as off topic. I don't really want to be a product junkie considering I think I have my staples now lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> What does the retort thread have to do with it?
> 
> *Propaganda and paranoia*!


 
That's all I got okay... don't take my paranoia away from me


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Personally, I think it was all the sexually related threads going on!


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it was all the sexually related threads going on!


 
What?
Did I miss something?
Sexually related threads?


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it was all the sexually related threads going on!



Now that I can believe because there was just a posting about Sexual Content  by one of the moderators a couple of days ago.

Well at least I actually did a rollerset today even though it didn't work out and I've gotten lots of advice about one in the future.

Maybe I can get a Banana Cream Pie recipe since I visited the Cooking Forum today as well lol.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> What?
> Did I miss something?
> Sexually related threads?



Man, that smiley trips me out!! Yes, ma'am!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> *runs through this post naked


 
My GOD you are funny


----------



## VeeJai

i think its cuz LHCF is gettin hot to trot. lol lemme stop. can't the mods just do some "maintenance"? clean up some "Trash" and get rid of the "unwanted"? **looks around innocently pretends not to notice the possibility that it may be MTB4 around here soon**


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Now that I can believe because there was just a posting about Sexual Content  by one of the moderators a couple of days ago.
> 
> *Well at least I actually did a rollerset today even though it didn't work out and I've gotten lots of advice about one in the future.*



Stop it!! You're making me nauseous!!!! Now somebody gonna start talking about mtg, red palm oil, and whale sperm!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Man, that smiley trips me out!! Yes, ma'am!!!


Maybe I even posted in one ,the last couple weeks I kinda went nuts with posts because i'm usually up all night.
Can you give me a quick rundown that is non-explicit... 

BTW-You look soo pretty in your new avatar


----------



## PinkPeony

VeeJai said:
			
		

> i think its cuz LHCF is gettin hot to trot. lol lemme stop. can't the mods just do some "maintenance"? clean up some "Trash" and get rid of the "unwanted"? **looks around innocently pretends not to notice the possibility that it may be MTB4 around here soon**


Ok can you please translate this for me?  
Hot to trot?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

VeeJai said:
			
		

> i think its cuz LHCF is gettin hot to trot. lol lemme stop. can't the mods just do some "maintenance"? clean up some "Trash" and get rid of the "unwanted"? **looks around innocently pretends not to notice the possibility that it may be MTB4 around here soon**



I truly suspect that some things are better said than done. With that said, I imagine its a tremendous responsibility running this website and that you have to take your time sorting out the riff raff!!! That's 3 get out of jail cards for me!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Ok can you please translate this for me?
> Hot to trot?



First trick now hot to trot!!! It means getting out of hand dear!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Maybe I even posted in one ,the last couple weeks I kinda went nuts with posts because i'm usually up all night.
> Can you give me a quick rundown that is non-explicit...
> 
> *BTW-You look soo pretty in your new avatar*



Thank you my sweet! You too in your siggy!!! Gotta love them yella bones, lol!!! You know what that term mean???!!!!


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Stop it!! You're making me nauseous!!!! Now somebody gonna start talking about mtg, red palm oil, and whale sperm!!!



Sorry no more hair talk!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Sorry no more hair talk!



Yes, that is until after you tell me how my girl Beyonce hair looked at the concert tomorrow!!!!


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Yes, that is until after you tell me how my girl Beyonce hair looked at the concert tomorrow!!!!



I ain't telling you nothin'! Although I'm sure that's all I'm going to be able to think about Saturday.

ETA: You know you're just going to ask me what kind of lacefront it was!


----------



## lady_godiva

ella said:
			
		

> What?
> Did I miss something?
> Sexually related threads?


 
It was all those naked booty pictures that folks kept postin'.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Thank you my sweet! You too in your siggy!!! Gotta love them yella bones, lol!!! You know what that term mean???!!!!



You are a mess picking on people. Why did it take me like 5 min to realize that's your myspace picture and that's why it looks familiar?


----------



## frostydoll

lady_godiva said:
			
		

> It was all those naked booty pictures that folks kept postin'.



What naked booty pictures? I'm soooo confused...


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> First trick now hot to trot!!! It means getting out of hand dear!!!


 
Awww thank you!
Hey I just learned basic school english,very british and proper okay... I swear y'all teaching me all the slang.
DH almost died the other day when I used the word *propped* 

Did you just say that I'm a yella bone? 
J/K YOU can say that 
We talked about that on the OT didn't we?
It means light-skinned with yellowish skin?
And if my skin would be more reddish I'd be a red uhhhh bone?

I don't like all those divisions tough


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I ain't telling you nothin'! Although I'm sure that's all I'm going to be able to think about Saturday.
> 
> ETA: You know you're just going to ask me what kind of lacefront it was!



lol!! You've got me mistaken dear. I don't fancy lacefronts!!!! I'll probably want to know whether or not it looked like Seabiscuit or real nice. Bey's my girl and she nor Jigga can do no wrong!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> You are a mess picking on people. Why did it take me like 5 min to realize that's your myspace picture and that's why it looks familiar?



Wowwwwwwzers, you're so slow and special Ms. Lady!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

lady_godiva said:
			
		

> It was all those naked booty pictures that folks kept postin'.


 
WHAT?Thanks tough for telling me what was up.
Can't you guys pm a sista or something?
That's why we need a LHCF premium membership with cell phone alerts.
So everytime there is something steamy going on I'll get a message to my cell and can log on


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Awww thank you!
> Hey I just learned basic school english,very british and proper okay... I swear y'all teaching me all the slang.
> DH almost died the other day when I used the word *propped*
> 
> Did you just say that I'm a yella bone?
> J/K YOU can say that
> *We talked about that on the OT didn't we?
> It means light-skinned with yellowish skin?
> And if my skin would be more reddish I'd be a red uhhhh bone?*
> 
> I don't like all those divisions tough



You're correct, we sure did!!! See I miss it already!!! I sure wish I could hear your accent because I would be buying you a shot everytime you would say trick, hot to trot, etc. One day!!!!


----------



## lady_godiva

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> What naked booty pictures? I'm soooo confused...


 
The ones with Shemar Moore and Garcelle Beauvais.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

lady_godiva said:
			
		

> The ones with Shemar Moore and Garcelle Beauvais.




Ohhhhhh, I remember that even though I wasn't that interested!


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> lol!! You've got me mistaken dear. I don't fancy lacefronts!!!! I'll probably want to know whether or not it looked like Seabiscuit or real nice. Bey's my girl and she nor Jigga can do no wrong!!!



Oh I didn't know you were Beyonce friendly you know how they get to bashing the poor girl in here lol. I'm hoping real nice but I'm sure she'll sweat it out by the end.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Wowwwwwwzers, you're so slow and special Ms. Lady!!!!



shhhhhh... don't tell nobody. Wait until you're around me more? My face always lets you know when I'm confused.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> shhhhhh... don't tell nobody. Wait until you're around me more? My face always lets you know when I'm confused.



Yeah, like that picture say!!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> WHAT?Thanks tough for telling me what was up.
> Can't you guys pm a sista or something?
> *That's why we need a LHCF premium membership with cell phone alerts.
> So everytime there is something steamy going on I'll get a message to my cell and can log on*



OMG... I would be in so much trouble seriously. I can just feel my cell phone vibrating in the middle of class and fighting the urge to find the nearest computer lab


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> You're correct, we sure did!!! See I miss it already!!! I sure wish I could hear your accent because I would be buying you a shot everytime you would say trick, hot to trot, etc. One day!!!!


 
I sound just like that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrYRY6kx550


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> OMG... I would be in so much trouble seriously. I can just feel my cell phone vibrating in the middle of class and fighting the urge to find the nearest computer lab


 
I can dream can't I?


----------



## frostydoll

Ella accents are soo cute and that youtube video had me cracking up.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> I sound just like that
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrYRY6kx550



Cool!!! I just watched it. I didn't know you're an Aries!!!  Difficult people......


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Cool!!! I just watched it. I didn't know you're an Aries!!!  Difficult people......



I was trying not to say anything about her being an Aries... my grandmother and 3 of my younger sisters are Aries *sigh* Ella I'm sure you're very sweet.


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Ella accents are soo cute and that youtube video had me cracking up.


I laugh everytime I see it,lol.


@whip 
I beg to differ
aries are honest,warm-hearted and straight forward people.
Stubborn and a tad narcistic maybe hotheated but we will not stab you in the back,uh-uh. 

What are you?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> I laugh everytime I see it,lol.
> 
> 
> @whip
> I beg to differ
> aries are honest,warm-hearted and straight forward people.
> Stubborn and a tad narcistic maybe hotheated but we will not stab you in the back,uh-uh.
> 
> What are you?



CAPRICORN BABY!!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I was trying not to say anything about her being an Aries... my grandmother and 3 of my younger sisters are Aries *sigh* Ella I'm sure you're very sweet.


 
I'm an Aries AND my rising star is a pisces... I posted about it in the ot.
Add to that that I'm a only child 
lol but yes I pride myself in being very sweet 

http://www.astrology.com/allaboutyou/risingsign/


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> I laugh everytime I see it,lol.
> 
> 
> @whip
> I beg to differ
> aries are honest,warm-hearted and straight forward people.
> Stubborn and a tad narcistic maybe hotheated but we will not stab you in the back,uh-uh.
> 
> What are you?



Well the Aries I've met are off the chain(means their kinda crazy, lol), bossy, and very straight forward which gets them in trouble with me from time to time. I'm sure you're quite sweet though.....................not so go ahead and stab me in the back!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> I'm an Aries AND my rising star is a pisces... I posted about it in the ot.
> Add to that that I'm a only child
> lol but yes I pride myself in being very sweet
> 
> http://www.astrology.com/allaboutyou/risingsign/



I was raised an only child. I already know!!


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> CAPRICORN BABY!!!!!


 
[SIZE=+1]_*Traditional
Traits*_[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]_Practical and prudent
Ambitious and disciplined
Patient and careful
Humorous and reserved_[/SIZE]

_*On the dark side....*_

[SIZE=-1]_Pessimistic and fatalistic
Miserly and grudgingerplexed _[/SIZE]



Umblessed what about you?


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Well the Aries I've met are off the chain(means their kinda crazy, lol), bossy, and very straight forward which gets them in trouble with me from time to time. I'm sure you're quite sweet though.....................not so go ahead and stab me in the back!!!



Yeah my grandmother is a bit of a control freak but she is also very giving until you piss her off and it's all downhill from there.


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+1]_*Traditional
> Traits*_[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]_Practical and prudent
> Ambitious and disciplined
> Patient and careful
> Humorous and reserved_[/SIZE]
> 
> _*On the dark side....*_
> 
> [SIZE=-1]_Pessimistic and fatalistic
> Miserly and grudgingerplexed _[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> Umblessed what about you?



I'm a Virgo and so is my sweetie!!! I have a birthday coming up soon


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> CAPRICORN BABY!!!!!



I knew I liked you!  

What day?  I'm Jan. 12


----------



## frostydoll

My younger sister is a Capricorn and umm she doesn't fulfill those traits lol. We don't get along very well either.


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Well the Aries I've met are off the chain(means their kinda crazy, lol), bossy, and very straight forward which gets them in trouble with me from time to time. I'm sure you're quite sweet though.....................not so go ahead and stab me in the back!!!


 
Well I think it's a known fact I'm kinda crazy   and boy I had to learn the hard way that I have to tone down my straight-forwardness,not errbody wants to hear the truth 
on the other hand I really don't think it's my buisness to tell people what's wrong with their lives,if you like it I love it. 
I try to be more diplomatic now but I still can't lie someone in the face

Fellow only-child huh?I know in the states the image of us is not the best


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I'm a Virgo and so is my sweetie!!! I have a birthday coming up soon



My son is!  And he is one of the straightest people I know.  He'll be 21 in Sept and you never have to guess with him because he WILL let you know EXACTLY how it is   He also is VERY giving and loving.  Someone is gonna get a good husband...


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yeah my grandmother is a bit of a control freak but she *is also very giving until you piss her off and it's all downhill from there*.


Ditto!
Virgo?
I love virgo's.
Are you the chaotic one or the control freak one?

So WHO do you get along with


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> I knew I liked you!
> 
> What day?  I'm Jan. 12



 December 26 so is MsScarlett!!!!


Capricorn

Your element: Earth

Your ruling planets: Saturn

Symbol: The Goat

Your stone: Garnet

Life Pursuit: To be proud of their achievements

Vibration: Poweful resilient energy

Capricorn Secret Desire: to be admired by their family and friends and the world at large

Description:
The sign of the high roller, Capricorn is regarded as the zodiacâ€™s top, but also quiet, life and business achievers. But, there are two very different types of Capricorns.

The first is represented by the mountain goat, always climbing higher and higher; never content until reaching the top. The second is the garden goat, with little adventurous spirit or ambition-happy to remain within a small domain, refusing to budge unless it is pushed. Either type of Capricorn, however, is patient and persevering. They reach their goals because they know the longest journey commences with a single step and that the first step is always the most difficult.

The one thing a Capricorn must always try to do is balance work with play; otherwise they can become too one-sided and work can replace true personal emotional fulfilment. Continually climbing the eternal mountain of success, Capricornians rise to the occasion when faced with a new task or deadline. Even if something comes to a grinding halt, their ambition to reach the ultimate keeps them moving forever onwards and upwards (prompted by the strict influence of ruling planet Saturn). Although conservative and cautious, Goats are willing to try unusual approaches on their road to success in business or in love. Romantically, they desire a permanent relationship with someone who'll give them the affection they crave (and often neglect to give themselves!)

The rulership of Saturn - the planet representing responsibility, structure and hard work - ensures that Capricorns in their truest of expression, are ambitious, practical and superb organizers. Although many Capricorns are borderline workaholics, this doesn't necessarily make them dull or gloomy! They have an offbeat sense of humour, which seems to erupt at the most unexpected moments. Their motivating force in life is success, money, status, authority and - although many might not admit it - love. By nature Capricorns are cautious when entering a new love relationship, but once they feel 'safe' with their partner, the cool exterior melts away to reveal a sensitive and loyal heart beneath. As a friend, Capricorns can be relied upon to provide the strongest and most sympathetic pair of shoulders in the zodiac... 	
1 month Love & Romance Horoscope


For a personalised forecast of what's in store for you this month, this report will take you step by step through the various love and romantic influences coming up in your chart. Find out more Â»


If you were born on the first or last day of a Sun sign, in astrological terms you were born on a cusp. If that's the case, you will probably benefit from reading your own Sun sign and the Sun sign that ends or begins right before or after your date of birth. For example, if your birth date is 22 December, your Sun sign is Capricorn, but you probably have some Sagittarian traits as well


----------



## *Michelle*

Okay, I'm crackin' my self up...y'all must be like   WTF??  She just read hustled and jumped right in...  

Sorry  back to read hustlin'...

Carry on


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Well I think it's a known fact I'm kinda crazy   and boy I had to learn the hard way that I have to tone down my straight-forwardness,not errbody wants to hear the truth
> on the other hand I really don't think it's my buisness to tell people what's wrong with their lives,if you like it I love it.
> I try to be more diplomatic now but I still can't lie someone in the face
> 
> *Fellow only-child huh?I know in the states the image of us is not the best*



Its really not but we get by!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> My son is!  And he is one of the straightest people I know.  He'll be 21 in Sept and you never have to guess with him because he WILL let you know EXACTLY how it is   He also is VERY giving and loving.  Someone is gonna get a good husband...



Wow, god bless him for being straight forward(especially with women). I hope my son is this way as well!


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm crackin' my self up...y'all must be like   WTF?? She just read hustled and jumped right in...
> 
> Sorry  back to read hustlin'...
> 
> Carry on


No not at all!
Jump right back in it's not like that.


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> December 26 so is MsScarlett!!!!
> 
> 
> Capricorn
> 
> Your element: Earth
> 
> Your ruling planets: Saturn
> 
> Symbol: The Goat
> 
> Your stone: Garnet
> 
> Life Pursuit: To be proud of their achievements
> 
> Vibration: Poweful resilient energy
> 
> Capricorn Secret Desire: to be admired by their family and friends and the world at large
> 
> Description:
> The sign of the high roller, Capricorn is regarded as the zodiacâ€™s top, but also quiet, life and business achievers. But, there are two very different types of Capricorns.
> 
> The first is represented by the mountain goat, always climbing higher and higher; never content until reaching the top. The second is the garden goat, with little adventurous spirit or ambition-happy to remain within a small domain, refusing to budge unless it is pushed. Either type of Capricorn, however, is patient and persevering. They reach their goals because they know the longest journey commences with a single step and that the first step is always the most difficult.
> 
> The one thing a Capricorn must always try to do is balance work with play; otherwise they can become too one-sided and work can replace true personal emotional fulfilment. Continually climbing the eternal mountain of success, Capricornians rise to the occasion when faced with a new task or deadline. Even if something comes to a grinding halt, their ambition to reach the ultimate keeps them moving forever onwards and upwards (prompted by the strict influence of ruling planet Saturn). Although conservative and cautious, Goats are willing to try unusual approaches on their road to success in business or in love. Romantically, they desire a permanent relationship with someone who'll give them the affection they crave (and often neglect to give themselves!)
> 
> The rulership of Saturn - the planet representing responsibility, structure and hard work - ensures that Capricorns in their truest of expression, are ambitious, practical and superb organizers. Although many Capricorns are borderline workaholics, this doesn't necessarily make them dull or gloomy! They have an offbeat sense of humour, which seems to erupt at the most unexpected moments. Their motivating force in life is success, money, status, authority and - although many might not admit it - love. By nature Capricorns are cautious when entering a new love relationship, but once they feel 'safe' with their partner, the cool exterior melts away to reveal a sensitive and loyal heart beneath. As a friend, Capricorns can be relied upon to provide the strongest and most sympathetic pair of shoulders in the zodiac...
> 1 month Love & Romance Horoscope
> 
> 
> For a personalised forecast of what's in store for you this month, this report will take you step by step through the various love and romantic influences coming up in your chart. Find out more Â»
> 
> 
> If you were born on the first or last day of a Sun sign, in astrological terms you were born on a cusp. If that's the case, you will probably benefit from reading your own Sun sign and the Sun sign that ends or begins right before or after your date of birth. For example, if your birth date is 22 December, your Sun sign is Capricorn, but you probably have some Sagittarian traits as well


 
So is that you?
I had no idea you had a son and a daughter.Cool.


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> My son is!  And he is one of the straightest people I know.  He'll be 21 in Sept and you never have to guess with him because he WILL let you know EXACTLY how it is   He also is VERY giving and loving.  Someone is gonna get a good husband...



Yeah we do tend to be very giving and loving until you cross us. I'm very honest though although I try to hold back if I don't want to hurt your feelings lol. Now my sweetie on the other hand *sigh*. He's learning that he can't say things the same way to me that he does to his boys especially during certain days of the month because I'll either start crying or cussing


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> So is that you?
> I had no idea you had a son and a daughter.Cool.



Girl, you know I don't have any kids yet!!!  I'm still living and enjoying being young!!!!!


----------



## *Michelle*

Yep, he will let a girl know in a NYC minute..."you ain't meetin' my momma cuz you ain't gonna be around long enough" or yes I'm dating two other girls, I gotta get it out of my system before I get married  .  Okay, I ear hustled...I mean overheard... 

I'm a hustler babe, thats what I am...In my best whoever sang that song voice!


Oh brother, I must be REALLY tired because I am in silly mood


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Ditto!
> Virgo?
> I love virgo's.
> Are you the chaotic one or the control freak one?
> 
> So WHO do you get along with



Ummm I think I'm the control freak one but I'm messy lol.

I get along with Aries because I know how they work lol. I'm the first grandchild so me and my grandmother have a wonderful relationship.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> *Yeah we do tend to be very giving and loving until you cross us.* I'm very honest though although I try to hold back if I don't want to hurt your feelings lol. Now my sweetie on the other hand *sigh*. He's learning that he can't say things the same way to me that he does to his boys especially during certain days of the month because I'll either start crying or cussing



Yes, indeed! 

Crying or cussing...usually a little of both...this is my friend who is Virgo!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed!
> 
> Crying or cussing...usually a little of both...this is my friend who is Virgo!



Isn't Beyonce a Virgo? Now I know why she's such a good songwriter!!!


----------



## Priss Pot

You guys, I'm bored.  I need my OT fix.  I was awakened by some idiot banging on my door.  Now I can't go back to sleep.  It's nights like this that I turn to OT .


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> No not at all!
> Jump right back in it's not like that.



Awww your so sweet!  Thank you!

Can I pimp out my son?  He's good looking (I know all moms say that, but really he is), has a city job, is an honor student at  a State University, has good credit, nice car...umm y'all know anybody about 21 who likes honesty ??  I need a sweet DIL


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Yep, he will let a girl know in a NYC minute..."you ain't meetin' my momma cuz you ain't gonna be around long enough" or yes I'm dating two other girls, I gotta get it out of my system before I get married  .  Okay, I ear hustled...I mean overheard...
> 
> I'm a hustler babe, thats what I am...In my best whoever sang that song voice!
> 
> 
> Oh brother, I must be REALLY tired because I am in silly mood



 @ "you ain't meetin my momma..." Now I'll admit I've told a few guys they were not going to meet the fam. Shoot my family has only developed a relationship with one guy that I've dated, well they talk to my current guy on the phone (since I'm out of state now). That's how my mom knows when I really like someone if she gets to meet them or even speak to them on the phone. I'm typically a 3 month girl... if you make it 3 months you might be a keeper. I think so far only 3 guys have made it past 3 months. One was my first and only serious boyfriend and one is the current guy I'm dating. Too bad this one isn't ready to settle down because I actually am for once.

ETA: My mom even told my current guy if he made it three months she would be shocked. It's been 8.5 lol.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> You guys, I'm bored.  I need my OT fix.  I was awakened by some idiot banging on my door.  Now I can't go back to sleep.  It's nights like this that I turn to OT .



Well, talk about something because all of us on here are board. I wish we could go into a chatroom.


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Girl, you know I don't have any kids yet!!!  I'm still living and enjoying being young!!!!!


WHAT?
I thought you had a daughter because of the BC thread...
Here I'am thinking you're mother all the dang time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Pixel he sounds just like me in my single time... exactly like me

Blessed... how Aries work,lol?!
We ain't that difficult just don't cross us and acknowledge our superiour knowledge and insight and we lub ya forever loyal and sweet as can be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Isn't Beyonce a Virgo? Now I know why she's such a good songwriter!!!



Yup and so is Sanaa Lathan (we have the same bday)


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Isn't Beyonce a Virgo? Now I know why she's such a good songwriter!!!



   

TSU, what is some idiot doing knocking on your door at this hour?  Are you okay?  Are you alone?  Let me know because my friends are S&W and I'm not talking about no can of veggies either!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yup and so is Sanaa Lathan (we have the same bday)



Hollywood stalker!!!


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Awww your so sweet!  Thank you!
> 
> Can I pimp out my son?  He's good looking (I know all moms say that, but really he is), has a city job, is an honor student at  a State University, has good credit, nice car...umm y'all know anybody about 21 who likes honesty ??  I need a sweet DIL



All my nice friends are taken and the other ones are kind of crazy If my 21 year old sister wasn't such a liar amongst other things I would suggest her but she needs to grow up A LOT. I'll be mad if she ruins another good man.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Well, talk about something because all of us on here are board. I wish we could go into a chatroom.



Yea I can't sleep.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> @ "you ain't meetin my momma..." Now I'll admit I've told a few guys they were not going to meet the fam. Shoot my family has only developed a relationship with one guy that I've dated, well they talk to my current guy on the phone (since I'm out of state now). That's how my mom knows when I really like someone if she gets to meet them or even speak to them on the phone. I'm typically a 3 month girl... if you make it 3 months you might be a keeper. I think so far only 3 guys have made it past 3 months. One was my first and only serious boyfriend and one is the current guy I'm dating. Too bad this one isn't ready to settle down because I actually am for once.
> 
> ETA: *My mom even told my current guy if he made it three months she would be shocked. It's been 8.5 lol.*



 She told him  ewwww I like her   8.5 mos...sounds like a keeper!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> WHAT?
> I thought you had a daughter because of the BC thread...
> Here I'am thinking you're mother all the dang time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel he sounds just like me in my single time... exactly like me
> 
> Blessed... how Aries work,lol?!
> *We ain't that difficult just don't cross us and acknowledge our superiour knowledge and insight and we lub ya forever loyal and sweet as can be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Exactly... typically Virgos and Aries don't mix. My mom is a Virgo and my grandmother is an Aries, I think it's HILARIOUS that my mom ended up with 3 Aries children.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Hollywood stalker!!!



It was in a magazine lol. I admit I was hella geeked when I found out. Seriously, though I want to meet Kelly Rowland like I think we would be great friends lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Awww your so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Can I pimp out my son? He's good looking (I know all moms say that, but really he is), has a city job, is an honor student at a State University, has good credit, nice car...umm y'all know anybody about 21 who likes honesty ?? I need a sweet DIL


Is he tall and dark... just asking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Pixel i bet there are a lot of ladies that would be interested in him but out of my own experience I have to say that honesty in dating isn't that wanted anymore... at least IMO.
Everyone claims they want it but just as long as the honesty is about good things.

TSU that is scary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,gosh the nerve of people.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> All my nice friends are taken and the other ones are kind of crazy If my 21 year old sister wasn't such a liar amongst other things I would suggest her but she needs to grow up A LOT. I'll be mad if she ruins another good man.



LOL! Okay, well you when y'all find someone let me know and I will post his photo!

I tried erplexed


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yea I can't sleep.


 
Naw we all need to stay away from chat rooms... at least on here.
That's how everyone got banned the last time... i still don't know what went down.


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> LOL! Okay, well you when y'all find someone let me know and I will post his photo!
> 
> I tried erplexed


You can post it now 

I'll post a pic of my baby *brother* if you post one of your son,he can't find a good girl to save his life.


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> She told him  ewwww I like her   8.5 mos...sounds like a keeper!



She's a Virgo too! I was born the day after her 21st birthday. I told her I'm the best birthday present she's ever gotten  

Yea she told him when I was home for Christmas and we were on the phone. She also said he couldn't count the two weeks we were apart for the holiday .

We were talking about how long we've been dating the other night and he started counting the months and his mouth dropped. I tend to get bored easily and I have a low tolerance for bs. He's the same way but for some reason we can tolerate one another even the quirks that irritate us. I'll admit I'm ready for a relationship but he was just getting out of one when we met so . After our talk the other night I've decided to be patient. He already has my heart and I know that I scare him because I'm the real thing. He actually said that lately when he's been looking at me he could see himself marrying me and that scares him.


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> She's a Virgo too! I was born the day after her 21st birthday. I told her I'm the best birthday present she's ever gotten
> 
> Yea she told him when I was home for Christmas and we were on the phone. She also said he couldn't count the two weeks we were apart for the holiday .
> 
> We were talking about how long we've been dating the other night and he started counting the months and his mouth dropped. I tend to get bored easily and I have a low tolerance for bs. He's the same way but for some reason we can tolerate one another even the quirks that irritate us. I'll admit I'm ready for a relationship but he was just getting out of one when we met so . After our talk the other night I've decided to be patient. He already has my heart and I know that I scare him because I'm the real thing. He actually said that lately when he's been looking at me he could see himself marrying me and that scares him.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Is he tall and dark... just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Pixel i bet there are a lot of ladies that would be interested in him but out of my own experience I have to say that honesty in dating isn't that wanted anymore... at least IMO.
> Everyone claims they want it but just as long as the honesty is about good things.
> 
> TSU that is scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,gosh the nerve of people.



He is darker than you and 5'9...one out of two aint bad  Here he is (in red, the other is my 18 yr old son)...


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Naw we all need to stay away from chat rooms... at least on here.
> That's how everyone got banned the last time... i still don't know what went down.



There was a chatroom? I joined in 2005 but I forgot about it until earlier this year so I just started actively posting.


----------



## *Michelle*

Okay, I found one of him by his self...


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> He is darker than you and 5'9...one out of two aint bad  Here he is (in red, the other is my 18 yr old son)...


 
Not bad... a little too light for me tough... 5'9 I think that is DH's size.
He doesn't look like 21 to me tough at all,actually i think the 18 yr old looks older.


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> There was a chatroom? I joined in 2005 but I forgot about it until earlier this year so I just started actively posting.


 
Yeah I didn't know either and I wasn't active on the board when all this happened so I just heard about it.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> She's a Virgo too! I was born the day after her 21st birthday. I told her I'm the best birthday present she's ever gotten
> 
> Yea she told him when I was home for Christmas and we were on the phone. She also said he couldn't count the two weeks we were apart for the holiday .
> 
> We were talking about how long we've been dating the other night and he started counting the months and his mouth dropped. I tend to get bored easily and I have a low tolerance for bs. He's the same way but for some reason we can tolerate one another even the quirks that irritate us. I'll admit I'm ready for a relationship but he was just getting out of one when we met so . After our talk the other night I've decided to be patient. He already has my heart and I know that I scare him because I'm the real thing. *He actually said that lately when he's been looking at me he could see himself marrying me and that scares him*.




SINGS:  We're gonna have a wedding, we're gonna have a wedding  

I hope it works out for the two of you.  I'll be praying for both of you!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Yeah I didn't know either and I wasn't active on the board when all this happened so I just heard about it.



Girl you know I wasn't talking about the chatroom on here!!!! lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Here he is with his sister my BFF since almost ten years... excuse the pose,lol.

Pixel I really like the last pic you posted,he looks like he has an old soul... you can tell buy his eyes


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Not bad... a little too light for me tough... 5'9 I think that is DH's size.
> He doesn't look like 21 to me tough at all,actually i think the 18 yr old looks older.



  YOU'RE *MARRIED*??!!  *DEAD*

Ah man, well a mom can hope


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Girl you know I wasn't talking about the chatroom on here!!!! lol


Well what were you thinking about?


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Here he is with his sister my BFF since almost ten years... excuse the pose,lol.
> 
> Pixel I really like the last pic you posted,he looks like he has an old soul... you can tell buy his eyes



Chile, I can NOT see a picture!

I've always said he has an old soul...he is wise and mature way past his years.  Always has been, he is my only child like that.  Thanks for the comp!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Well what were you thinking about?



You know how you can form a chatroom on aol or yahoo!


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Well what were you thinking about?



Yeah, I wanna know too  

I'm tired, I am not responsible for anything I said tonight


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> SINGS:  We're gonna have a wedding, we're gonna have a wedding
> 
> I hope it works out for the two of you.  I'll be praying for both of you!



Awww thank you! I'm scared of marriage too. I don't want to get married any time soon. We both of us grew up with parents in dysfunctional marriages. My parents are still together and so are his but shouldn't be well mine shouldn't be lol. 

There will be meeting the parents going on though. My family should be coming to visit sometime next month so he'll get to meet the whole gang minus my 21 year old sister (mom, dad, 5 of my younger sisters and my 2 younger brothers)  Hopefully they make it down here, my mom is a lot of talk sometimes. If not we're going to plan a trip for him to come home with me. And we talked about me going to Chicago during Christmas Break. I'm from Detroit so I can just hop on the train after Christmas and spend New Year's there. This is all tentative obviously but I would really like to meet his mom, she sounds like the sweetest lady. His face just lights up when she calls and he talks about her it's so cute.


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> You know how you can form a chatroom on aol or yahoo!


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> YOU'RE *MARRIED*??!! *DEAD*
> 
> Ah man, well a mom can hope


Awww you're to sweet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

You don't want me as a DIL,trust me ..my MIL thinks I'm the DEBILerplexed 
Actually my siggy pic was taken on my wedding day...


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> You know how you can form a chatroom on aol or yahoo!



For once I was not the slow one in the room lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Chile, I can NOT see a picture!
> 
> I've always said he has an old soul...he is wise and mature way past his years. Always has been, he is my only child like that. Thanks for the comp!


 
OOOOPS just noticed 





Whipz that sounds great!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Awww you're to sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You don't want me as a DIL,trust me ..*my MIL thinks I'm the DEBIL*erplexed
> Actually my siggy pic was taken on my wedding day...



Awww 

How long have you been married? How old are you if you don't mind me asking? You have such a young face. I'm 23 (I'll be 24 on my birthday) and no one ever believes me.


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Awww thank you! I'm scared of marriage too. I don't want to get married any time soon. We both of us grew up with parents in dysfunctional marriages. My parents are still together and so are his but shouldn't be well mine shouldn't be lol.
> 
> There will be meeting the parents going on though. My family should be coming to visit sometime next month so he'll get to meet the whole gang minus my 21 year old sister (mom, dad, 5 of my younger sisters and my 2 younger brothers) Hopefully they make it down here, my mom is a lot of talk sometimes. If not we're going to plan a trip for him to come home with me. And we talked about me going to Chicago during Christmas Break. I'm from Detroit so I can just hop on the train after Christmas and spend New Year's there. This is all tentative obviously but I would really like to meet his mom, she sounds like the sweetest lady. His face just lights up when she calls and he talks about her it's so cute.


 
Awww Umblessed that's so sweet.
How many siblings do you have?
I always wanted a big family!


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Awww you're to sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You don't want me as a DIL,trust me ..my MIL thinks I'm the DEBILerplexed
> Actually my siggy pic was taken on my wedding day...



Trust me, I would love you like my own!  I'm going to LOVE my DIL's, I want my sons to be happy and I want to spend LOTS of time with my grandchildren while being cognizant of their mom and dad.  They would have to be abusive to my kid for me not to love them. My motto is stay out of it, treat them kind and loving and then I will be able to enjoy my kids and their families for a VERY long time!  If I'm nice to her my sons won't have to argue about where they are going for the holidays   I hope to get at least every other year and thats not too much to ask!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> OOOOPS just noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whipz that sounds great!



Hot damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, I want your brother!!!!! All my men have looked like him up until now!!!!! Geez, I would love to procreate with him!!!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Awww Umblessed that's so sweet.
> How many siblings do you have?
> I always wanted a big family!



I have 8 siblings that I was raised with, 6 younger sisters and 2 younger brothers. Only children always say that. When I was younger I would tell people they could have one for free but not the boys lol. Ages range from 24 (soon to be) to 9 (soon to be). They used to drive me crazy when I lived at home.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Who on here has AOL or Yahoo! Please state which!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Awww
> 
> How long have you been married? How old are you if you don't mind me asking? You have such a young face. I'm 23 (I'll be 24 on my birthday) and no one ever believes me.


I'm 24.. if you tell me I look younger I will lub ya forever.
people told me I look like thirty... maybe I dress to conservative ladely 
I married last year in january.
She did a total 180 on me,we were the best friends and all over sudden I'm manipulating her son and so on... 
Yeah that's why *I* moved to HIS country and not the other way around 

What really bugs me is that she isn't straight-forward but acts sweet as a pie 
Honestly I think she has some issues


----------



## *Michelle*

awwww He's a nice looking young man!  I hope he finds a young lady that loves him to death (not in the crazy way) and treats him with the deepest respect!

And I aint mad about the skin color...I like dark men myself. UMM MMM UM...or how ever you say it.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Hot damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, I want your brother!!!!! All my men have looked like him up until now!!!!! Geez, I would love to procreate with him!!!



Girl you are mess! You know you'll probably end up marrying your current SO because he's not your norm right?


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> I'm 24.. if you tell me I look younger I will lub ya forever.
> *people told me I look like thirty*... maybe I dress to conservative ladely
> I married last year in january.
> She did a total 180 on me,we were the best friends and all over sudden I'm manipulating her son and so on...
> Yeah that's why *I* moved to HIS country and not the other way around
> 
> What really bugs me is that she isn't straight-forward but acts sweet as a pie
> Honestly I think she has some issues



  Somebody was HELLA trippin'!  I thought you were about 21-22, honestly.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Girl you are mess! You know you'll probably end up marrying your current SO because he's not your norm right?



Yeah, he's not. I should post a pic of him right alongside how my other men usually look!


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Who on here has AOL or Yahoo! Please state which!!!



I have yahoo.  I need to take my yahoo to bed


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Trust me, I would love you like my own!  I'm going to LOVE my DIL's, I want my sons to be happy and I want to spend LOTS of time with my grandchildren while being cognizant of their mom and dad.  They would have to be abusive to my kid for me not to love them. My motto is stay out of it, treat them kind and loving and then I will be able to enjoy my kids and their families for a VERY long time!  If I'm nice to her my sons won't have to argue about where they are going for the holidays   I hope to get at least every other year and thats not too much to ask!



Ummm can you be my Future MIL . My ex's mom stayed out of our relationship I think but I just didn't feel comfortable around her or her family. I felt my family was much more warm to him than his was to me. It could've been my shyness but I definitely didn't feel welcome. I remember telling my mom after I broke up with him that a part of my decision for us not to get back together was his family. I just never felt comfortable and I knew our families wouldn't mesh. I want to be close to my future DH's family. 

I've met my sweetie's half sister who lives down here, one of his cousin's and his godbrother and so far so good. I'm even comfortable around his friends surprisingly. Maybe it's because I'm learning to come out of my shell.


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's not. I should post a pic of him right alongside how my other men usually look!



I wanna see


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Who on here has AOL or Yahoo! Please state which!!!



I have both... well an AIM screenname


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> I wanna see



Okay, let me go search my database!


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Trust me, I would love you like my own! I'm going to LOVE my DIL's, I want my sons to be happy and I want to spend LOTS of time with my grandchildren while being cognizant of their mom and dad. They would have to be abusive to my kid for me not to love them.* My motto is stay out of it, treat them kind and loving and then I will be able to enjoy my kids and their families for a VERY long time*! If I'm nice to her my sons won't have to argue about where they are going for the holidays  I hope to get at least every other year and thats not too much to ask!


 
That's my mom to a T.
She totally stays out of everything we do and keeps telling me that marriage is new to both of us and WE need to work the problems out with each other.
My mom never said a word about me moving to the states even tough I know it broke her heart but my MIL acts like I killed her son because we want o move 3 hours away from them... chile you will see your grandkids every month,my mom will see them every few years... erplexed 

Whipz he is not my real brother.he's the brother of mt BFF and I saw him growing up.
I know that women go nuts over him but to me he is still my little baby.I don't even know how old he is.. to me he is still 13 or so 

Blessed people tell me that all the time but i still would have loved an older brother or younger sister.
I think both have their disadvantages and benefits.

Ohhh and I got yahoo msgr


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> awwww He's a nice looking young man!  I hope he finds a young lady that loves him to death (not in the crazy way) and treats him with the deepest respect!
> 
> And I aint mad about the skin color...I like dark men myself. UMM MMM UM...or how ever you say it.



I LOVE chocolate men!!! Does something to me? Yet my sweetie is caramel I think it's his locs that won me over and that midwest swagger.


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Somebody was HELLA trippin'!  I thought you were about 21-22, honestly.



Yea me too!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Blessed people tell me that all the time but i still would have loved an older brother or younger sister.
> I think both have their disadvantages and benefits.
> 
> Ohhh and I got yahoo msgr



Yeah I HATE being the oldest sometimes. It's like I'm the second mom and sometimes they resent me because they're always being compared to me. I told my fam to stop doing that because then they all gang up on me later.


----------



## *Michelle*

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Okay, let me go search my database!



LOL...ok!

Ella, I'm glad to hear about your mom, I think she is doing the right thing!  I'm sorry you are going through these changes though.  I hope you and hubby stay near and dear to each other!

Blessed...your smart!  I hate to say it but when you get married, you do need to take a GOOD look at his family and their values.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I LOVE chocolate men!!! Does something to me? Yet my sweetie is caramel I think it's his locs that won me over and that midwest swagger.



Yes, yes, yes...me too!  Midwest swagger...would that be like Nelly!  I do NOT know why but something about him...shhhhhh don't tell anybody.  Notice my location says Nellyville...girl I'm in CA


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> awwww He's a nice looking young man! I hope he finds a young lady that loves him to death (not in the crazy way) and treats him with the deepest respect!
> 
> And I aint mad about the skin color*...I like dark men myself. UMM MMM UM...or how ever you say it*.


I hope so too he is such a sweet heart and sooo kind.

LOL 



			
				pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Somebody was HELLA trippin'! I thought you were about 21-22, honestly.


THANK YOU! 
And Blessed you too!
Are you from Cali by any chance?


Whipz yeah bring out the pics...
I just have yahoo and no AIM btw


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yeah I HATE being the oldest sometimes. It's like I'm the second mom and sometimes they resent me because they're always being compared to me. I told my fam to stop doing that because then they all gang up on me later.



Yep, I'm the oldest too.  I don't compare my kids, cuz I know...


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> I hope so too he is such a sweet heart and sooo kind.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> And Blessed you too!
> *Are you from Cali by any chance*?
> 
> 
> Whipz yeah bring out the pics...
> I just have yahoo and no AIM btw



Hmmm what gave it away....*hella*?  LOL  Yep I'm from Cali!


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yeah I HATE being the oldest sometimes. It's like I'm the second mom and sometimes they resent me because they're always being compared to me. I told my fam to stop doing that because then they all gang up on me later.


 
Awww I'd hate that too that sucks alot. 

Pixel I think we worked the major things out by now..


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Blessed...your smart!  I hate to say it but when you get married, you do need to take a GOOD look at his family and their values.



Thanks! That's what my mom said even though EVERYONE thought we would be engaged and planning a wedding right now. 

The only value that bugs me with my current guy is the fact that he doesn't believe in God. He's not an Atheist and he was raised in church but he just doesn't believe in God (he's one of those I want to see him). I really think there's a reason why he doesn't but he hasn't given me a good enough one yet. I know he goes to church when he goes home though. On the other hand we're both on the same page in terms of our feelings about the "institution" of church. I was raised in church as well and I've really been struggling with getting back into church. I still pray (not as much as I should) but I'm definitely missing the relationships that church helped me cultivate. We were talking about this the other night and he said that he would go back to church so his children could have that safe haven and opportunity to cultivate friendships like he did when he was growing up. So that gave me a little bit of hope. We'll see it's not like I'm trying to get married tomorrow.


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Hmmm what gave it away....*hella*? LOL Yep I'm from Cali!


Yep that would be it,lol
Never heard it before till I moved here(Northern Cali,Bay Area)

Good that you don't compare your kids I wouldn't do it either.

Blessed you're such a cutie,the story about you and your so is to cute... He has locks?Interesting.
How long?


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Thanks! That's what my mom said even though EVERYONE thought we would be engaged and planning a wedding right now.
> 
> The only value that bugs me with my current guy is the fact that he doesn't believe in God. He's not an Atheist and he was raised in church but he just doesn't believe in God (he's one of those I want to see him). I really think there's a reason why he doesn't but he hasn't given me a good enough one yet. I know he goes to church when he goes home though. On the other hand we're both on the same page in terms of our feelings about the "institution" of church. I was raised in church as well and I've really been struggling with getting back into church. I still pray (not as much as I should) but I'm definitely missing the relationships that church helped me cultivate. We were talking about this the other night and he said that he would go back to church so his children could have that safe haven and opportunity to cultivate friendships like he did when he was growing up. So that gave me a little bit of hope. We'll see it's not like I'm trying to get married tomorrow.


 
Def. take your time hun.
I married DH after only 1.6 yrs and at first this was sooo overwhelming.
And it's good that you're not blind to your differences either.
Don't make them more important then they are but acknowledge that they are there and what kind of problems they could cause you guys.


----------



## frostydoll

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, yes...me too!  Midwest swagger...would that be like Nelly!  I do NOT know why but something about him...shhhhhh don't tell anybody.  Notice my location says Nellyville...girl I'm in CA



LMAO... yea everyone thinks about Nelly when I say that and it is kind of like him. It's so hard to explain but he knows just want to say and he dresses really well (not in a gay way). He's even helped me up my wardrobe game. It's sooo hard to explain seriously but the first time I got smart with him he was like yup you're a Midwest girl. From the way my neck and eyes rolled or how quick I check him about things. 

I like to think that Midwest people have the best of both worlds. We have some Southern roots with a Northern upbringing.


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Yep that would be it,lol
> Never heard it before till I moved here(*Northern Cali*,Bay Area)
> 
> Good that you don't compare your kids I wouldn't do it either.
> 
> Blessed you're such a cutie,the story about you and your so is to cute... He has locks?Interesting.
> How long?



   YOU ARE IN THE BAY AREA???  I'm in Sacramento...at least until next month. Then I will be in Florida.  If we don't get together and have a meeting...I don't know what, we just need to do it!


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> YOU ARE IN THE BAY AREA??? I'm in Sacramento...at least until next month. Then I will be in Florida. If we don't get together and have a meeting...I don't know what, we just need to do it!


 
Okay i'm possibly moving in a week depending on DH's condition.We're Military  and Dh is getting out.
Why are you moving?
But I'd love to meet


----------



## frostydoll

I say hella now from hanging out with Cali kids a couple of summers ago lol. 

Thanks Ella for the advice and yea the main problem with that for me is wanting my kids to have a church life but once he said that the other night I felt better.

His locks are actually about the same length of my hair now . You should see us competing when my hair is straight and flying everywhere, he just has to take his locs out of the ponytail to show off. Oh and sometimes he steals my big ouchless bands that I use for my puffs. I asked him how long he wants to grow his and he said nipple length which is like BSL in LHCF terms. So now we're trying to see who gets there first.   

*sigh* All this talking about him has me missing him. He's at home for his class reunion and I'm hear with cramps and no one to rub my stomach or back so I can fall asleep.


----------



## *Michelle*

ella said:
			
		

> Okay i'm possibly moving in a week depending on DH's condition.We're Military  and Dh is getting out.
> Why are you moving?
> But I'd love to meet



Oh, where are you moving?  Do you get to back near your family?

I'm moving because of DH's job transfer...he has been there since Jan.

Blessed I understand...I miss mine too!  I sure hope you feel better soon!

ETA: What a nice pic of the two of you, you guys look so happy!  Nice hair too...both of you!


----------



## frostydoll

Here's a picture of the two of us in January... he had just gotten his locs twisted and I was wearing twists on my hair something I don't do often lol

Picture removed... don't want to leave it up forever.


----------



## *Michelle*

HEY!  Where Whipz at????????  Talkin' all that smack and getting me excited about a chat room...then **BAM** she's ghost...LOL!

I just had to get that in there...Good night ladies, it was nice talking to you


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> I say hella now from hanging out with Cali kids a couple of summers ago lol.
> 
> Thanks Ella for the advice and yea the main problem with that for me is wanting my kids to have a church life but once he said that the other night I felt better.
> 
> His locks are actually about the same length of my hair now . You should see us competing when my hair is straight and flying everywhere, he just has to take his locs out of the ponytail to show off. Oh and sometimes he steals my big ouchless bands that I use for my puffs. I asked him how long he wants to grow his and he said nipple length which is like BSL in LHCF terms. So now we're trying to see who gets there first.
> 
> *sigh* All this talking about him has me missing him. He's at home for his class reunion and I'm hear with cramps and no one to rub my stomach or back so I can fall asleep.


 
Awwww poor thing.it's that time?
Ok... I know I'm a pusha but PLEASE check out the happy period thread... It really changed my periods and I went from a heavy cramping for 7 days to maybe 1 bad day and that's it!

But *nipple length*... loooool 

pixel
All my family is in Germany and we will go up to his family in mt for a few months and then eventually move to Washington State.
Do you think we can try and meet in the next 7 days?


----------



## frostydoll

Wow yall have been having a long distance marriage since January?

Let me stop complaining he just left last night and will be back on Tuesday. I'm just being spoiled 

My ex and I were in a long distance relationship, which is part of the reason he made it past 3 months lol. I really think we would've realized within 3 months that we should just be best friends and not date. I calculated the amount of time we physically spent together in the almost 2 years and it added up to about 3 months  I'm so serious.  

Where's Whipz?


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> HEY! Where Whipz at???????? Talkin' all that smack and getting me excited about a chat room...then **BAM** she's ghost...LOL!
> 
> I just had to get that in there...Good night ladies, it was nice talking to you


 
Awwww byebye pixel,I'd hoped we could chat before you have to go to bed
But you're right WHERE is Whipz? 

Blessed you two look really cute together... awwww


----------



## frostydoll

Yeah it's that time but this is my one day of bad cramping. I didn't know there was a happy period thread. I've had awful periods since I started I used to vomit and not be able to function the first day and a half, I would literally lie in bed in the fetal position most of the day. Thanks to my BC pills and eating differently they've gotten better.


----------



## frostydoll

Night Pixel!

It's 3 am here and I'm still awake this is terrible.  I thought the Aleve would kick in soon.


----------



## *Michelle*

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> *Wow yall have been having a long distance marriage since January?*
> 
> Let me stop complaining he just left last night and will be back on Tuesday. I'm just being spoiled
> 
> My ex and I were in a long distance relationship, which is part of the reason he made it past 3 months lol. I really think we would've realized within 3 months that we should just be best friends and not date. I calculated the amount of time we physically spent together in the almost 2 years and it added up to about 3 months  I'm so serious.
> 
> Where's Whipz?



We've been married for almost 15 yrs, this is the first time we've been apart more than three days.  My heart hurts  

Ella, are you busy this weekend...will you be around next weekend.  I work during the week, so it would be hard.  Let me know...I look for you or pm you tomorrow.  It would be a shame to be so close yet so far  

Okay...good night for real!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Yeah it's that time but this is my one day of bad cramping. I didn't know there was a happy period thread. I've had awful periods since I started I used to vomit and not be able to function the first day and a half, I would literally lie in bed in the fetal position most of the day. Thanks to my BC pills and eating differently they've gotten better.


 
Yup usually I'd vomit and have digesting problems as well... let's not go into detailerplexed  .
I'm sorry to hear that blessed but I feel you 100% on this.
You're right differnt eating habits made a major difference for me,as well as excercising more and drinking tons of water.
I tried to find the thread but I do think it's in the OT board.
I'll bump it for you once the board is back up.


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Yup usually I'd vomit and have digesting problems as well... let's not go into detailerplexed  .
> I'm sorry to hear that blessed but I feel you 100% on this.
> You're right differnt eating habits made a major difference for me,as well as excercising more and drinking tons of water.
> I tried to find the thread but I do think it's in the OT board.
> I'll bump it for you once the board is back up.



Thanks! I'd appreciate it. I really need to do some exercising that would probably make it much better but I'm not a athletic kind of girl. 

I'm probably suffering because I ate fast food twice last week and I haven't really had any since January. He's been a good influence in helping me change my eating habits.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

My computer is acting up. I'm about to pop a tylenol pm in a minute!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'd appreciate it. I really need to do some exercising that would probably make it much better but* I'm not a athletic kind of girl*.
> 
> I'm probably suffering because I ate fast food twice last week and I haven't really had any since January. He's been a good influence in helping me change my eating habits.


Me neither.but since I'm creeping towards 30 it's time to step up my game*sigh*
Currently I'm a bit cramping but my eating habits lately have been of the hook,under stress I just eat whatever crosses my path... 
My Dh is not a help at all he lives of greasy food and caffeine.erplexed


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> My computer is acting up. I'm about to pop a tylenol pm in a minute!


Are we ALL getting our cramps on or what?Jeebus the OT board is missed.

I see what your type is but they look all similar to me.
The one in the black jacket tough looks alot like my baby.


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> My ex



DAMN GIRL!!! Okay I'm getting hot over here!!!   

I don't even like yella boys lol.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Are we ALL getting our cramps on or what?Jeebus the OT board is missed.
> 
> I see what your type is but they look all similar to me.
> *The one in the black jacket tough looks alot like my baby.*


 l

Really? That's my best friend and the girls be fighting like cats and dogs over him. He says its the stick!! And what is my type Missy????!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> DAMN GIRL!!! Okay I'm getting hot over here!!!
> 
> I don't even like yella boys lol.



Hmmmm, that's the thing with me, I really like dark skinned men but always end up with the lighter hue, oh well!


----------



## frostydoll

ella said:
			
		

> Me neither.but since I'm creeping towards 30 it's time to step up my game*sigh*
> Currently I'm a bit cramping but my eating habits lately have been of the hook,under stress I just eat whatever crosses my path...
> My Dh is not a help at all he lives of greasy food and caffeine.erplexed



Darn I forgot about the caffeine thing that's why I'm over here dying. I've been living off of Cherry Cokes the last few days even had one today. Silly girl...


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> l
> 
> Really? That's my best friend and the girls be fighting like cats and dogs over him.* He says its the stick*!! And what is my type Missy????!!!!


----------



## frostydoll

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, that's the thing with me, I really like dark skinned men but always end up with the lighter hue, oh well!



Yeah I attract the light boys. I love that he's been in the sun because he's getting all dark and toasty lol.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

>


Ummmm yeah!! They were fighting in my house behind him one night after the club. Fighting for that size nine as they like to say!!


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> l
> 
> Really? That's my best friend and the girls be fighting like cats and dogs over him. He says its the stick!! And what is my type Missy????!!!!


You just said it yourself...
 


			
				Whip said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, that's the thing with me, I really like dark skinned men but always* end up with the lighter hue, oh well*!


 

I just dated a light black men one,it's always been the Reggie Bush or Alex Wek colored ones for me... what about that chat missy?


----------



## PinkPeony

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Darn I forgot about the caffeine thing that's why I'm over here dying. I've been living off of Cherry Cokes the last few days even had one today. Silly girl...


 
OHHHHH you're right... does diet dr. pepper has caffeine as well/
I've been sitting here drinking diet soda thinking this will prevent my cramps.
NOW that's what you call silly


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> You just said it yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dated a light black men one,it's always been the Reggie Bush or Alex Wek colored ones for me... what about that chat missy?



I'm trying to see what messenger is about. brb


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Ummmm yeah!! They were fighting in my house behind him one night after the club. *Fighting for that size nine* as they like to say!!


Well....


----------



## WhipEffectz1

ella said:
			
		

> Well....



whats your yahoo username that you use on yahoo?


----------



## PinkPeony

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> whats your yahoo username that you use on yahoo?


 
I can't pm ya...
lemme try again


----------



## frostydoll

Alright guys sitting upright is not helping the cramps so I'll holla at yall in the morning. 

ETA: I made it to over a 1,000 posts today and Off Topic wasn't even available interesting.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Alright guys sitting upright is not helping the cramps so I'll holla at yall in the morning.
> 
> ETA: I made it to over a 1,000 posts today and Off Topic wasn't even available interesting.



come and chat wit us lazy girl!!


----------



## StLucianSweetie

So we still waiting huh....
Im officially going into withdrawl.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses

Me too. I need something to make Friday fly by.


----------



## glamazon386

Dammit it's still not back?!?!?


----------



## MzLady78

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Dammit it's still not back?!?!?


 
You know!

This sucks!! I'm actually gonna have to find work to do today.


----------



## UmSumayyah

ella said:
			
		

> Awww you're to sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You don't want me as a DIL,trust me ..my MIL thinks I'm the DEBILerplexed
> Actually my siggy pic was taken on my wedding day...



I've been looking at this pic for days trying to figure out who you look like. I finally got it:  you look like Matt Damon's love in The Bourne Identity.


----------



## MzLady78

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> I've been looking at this pic for days trying to figure out who you look like. I finally got it: you look like Matt Damon's love in The Bourne Identity.


 
Yeah, I can see it!

Ella's prettier though! 

I can't wait to the next one to come out next month!


----------



## Priss Pot

Arrrgh!  OT still isn't back!  What else am I gonna do while at work?  Actually work?


----------



## MzLady78

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> Arrrgh! OT still isn't back! What else am I gonna do while at work? Actually work?


 
Hahaha!

You sound like me! And the funny thing is I really have work to do today (in between my 4 meetings)


----------



## angelk316

UGGGG!! I keep on pressing F5 in hopes the ET & OT will be back up


----------



## Priss Pot

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Hahaha!
> 
> You sound like me! And the funny thing is I really have work to do today (in between my 4 meetings)


 
I don't know what I'm gonna do!

I feel like I'm gonna go crazy . I feel like Rihanna in her song "Breakin' Dishes."

"I'm breakin dishes up in here,
All night!
I ain't gone stop until I see police and lights!
I'm a fight a man tonight
I'm a fight a man tonight
I'm a fight a man 
A man, a man, a m-a-n
A man, a man, a m-a-n

If you (OT forum) don't come 
Imma gonna huff and puff and
Blow this, blow this (oh)
Blow this, blow this 
Imma blow this, blow this (oh)
Blow this, blow this
Imma blow this, blow this (oh)
Blow this house, house down!!!!!!!!"


----------



## MzLady78

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I don't know what I'm gonna do!
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna go crazy . I feel like Rihanna in her song "Breakin' Dishes."
> 
> "I'm breakin dishes up in here,
> All night!
> I ain't gone stop until I see police and lights!
> I'm a fight a man tonight
> I'm a fight a man tonight
> I'm a fight a man
> A man, a man, a m-a-n
> A man, a man, a m-a-n
> 
> If you (OT forum) don't come
> Imma gonna huff and puff and
> Blow this, blow this (oh)
> Blow this, blow this
> Imma blow this, blow this (oh)
> Blow this, blow this
> Imma blow this, blow this (oh)
> Blow this house, house down!!!!!!!!"


 
LMAO!! For real. I didn't know what to do with myself last night. 

Okay, I'm gonna have to check out that song now!


----------



## klb120475

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Alright guys sitting upright is not helping the cramps so I'll holla at yall in the morning.
> 
> ETA: I made it to over a *1,000 posts* today and Off Topic wasn't even available interesting.


 

Congrats to you!!


----------



## SoniT

Darn, I was hoping the Off Topic and Entertainment forums would be back up this morning.


----------



## 1QTPie

You all are a mess.     

Good morning by the way!


----------



## blaqbarb

Now what's going on???? It's a new day and I still don't have the threads. This is ridiculous!!!! *PLEASE STOP TORTURING US!!!!*


----------



## amwcah

Not back yet?!  Dang!


----------



## MzLady78

1QTPie said:
			
		

> You all are a mess.
> 
> Good morning by the way!


 
 

Good morning to you too!


----------



## MzLady78

blaqbarb said:
			
		

> Now what's going on???? It's a new day and I still don't have the threads. This is ridiculous!!!! *PLEASE STOP TORTURING US!!!!*


 
Sad that that's exactly what it feels like- torture!!!

I'm dying to know what the new board is gonna be!


----------



## Priss Pot

I can't wait to get back to TN so I can get some Grilled Shrimp Alfredo from Chilli's.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Oh no! The OT forum isn't back yet.


----------



## neenee280

Good Morning...I actually came to work ON TIME to see if anything changed...nope.

How can I make my day go faster...


----------



## bLackButtaFly

Good morning everybody!! *smiling until she finds there's no OT yet, and salks out pouting* J/k.


----------



## blaqbarb

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Sad that that's exactly what it feels like- torture!!!
> 
> I'm dying to know what the new board is gonna be!



I think the moderators are sitting back laughing at us. They took away the most important boards and forced me to have to look at the hair board. I only do that when I'm extremely bored. 

While I'm venting, WHERE ARE MY EMOTICONS???? I haven't had those things in months and it's enabling me to fully express myself.


----------



## blaqbarb

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get back to TN so I can get some Grilled Shrimp Alfredo from Chilli's.



???? This just totally threw me off. Aren't we suppose to be talking about missing the forums that are missing?? LOL. Looks like someone is hungry.


----------



## Priss Pot

blaqbarb said:
			
		

> ???? This just totally threw me off. Aren't we suppose to be talking about missing the forums that are missing?? LOL. Looks like someone is hungry.


 
I mean, we gotta bring the OT somewhere .


----------



## lsw29

I thought my membership had expired or my computer was not working properly, I am glad to see the board is being upgraded.


----------



## luvmesumhair

I just noticed it today.  I was about to post a pic of Monique and the  F.A.T. Chance girls pictured in body paint.

Did anyone see that by any chance?


----------



## p31woman

lawd help me! 

I am going through withdrawl symptoms!

*leaves thread scratching neck, then legs, then arms...*


----------



## luvmesumhair

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				neenee280 said:
			
		

> first email notifications...now this...


 
What did they mention about email notifications


----------



## klb120475

p31woman said:
			
		

> lawd help me!
> 
> I am going through withdrawl symptoms!
> 
> **leaves thread scratching neck, then legs, then arms*...*


----------



## blaqbarb

luvmesumhair said:
			
		

> I just noticed it today.  I was about to post a pic of Monique and the  F.A.T. Chance girls pictured in body paint.
> 
> Did anyone see that by any chance?



This has already been posted.


----------



## neenee280

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*



			
				luvmesumhair said:
			
		

> What did they mention about email notifications


 
Nothing.  still in the dark about that too!


----------



## PrincessScorpion

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I mean, we gotta bring the OT somewhere .





Girlie you need to take Metro to the nearest Chili's. I know they are opening a new one July 23, 2007 in Alexandria on Rt. 1, but you would have to take the bus and train to get to it. Take the yellow to the end of the line in VA and take a bus from there. It is across the strett from the Target on Rt. 1.


----------



## MissScarlett

Ok ya'll I thought I was BANNNED   

I had to start sending SOS Pm's to folks.....MzLady hipped me. 

I always log off around 3pm to go to sleep for work, I get off work this am and I'm like WTF?  Thought a sistah had got th boot


----------



## ThursdayGirl

blaqbarb said:
			
		

> This has already been posted.



And the thread blew up like hiroshima and nagasaki .  It got ugly.


----------



## luvmesumhair

I am all late and everything!  erplexed


----------



## Sashaa08

Aaaaah maaan!!!  I am supposed to actually do work now???


----------



## CoCoRica

*Re: off topic - Houdini?!?!!?*

I thought I was insane in the membrane. 

What happened


----------



## MzLady78

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> And the thread blew up like hiroshima and nagasaki . It got ugly.


 
I think I exited that one before it got totally out of control- but I knew it was gonna go downhill.


----------



## klb120475

OT: Any of you ladies live in Chicago? My bff and I are going there this weekend to see the Color Purple Sunday. We're looking for some nice spots to hang out at Saturday night.


I was really looking forward to doing a thread on this in the OT forum today....


----------



## reallynow

Geesh.....I was finally getting a small sort-of stride posting in the Off Topic Forum, trying to put my lurking days behind me and now this-lawd and it's Friday!     We need to play a game or something, who got some cards???


----------



## MissScarlett

Sigh....when I get off work, I like to get my coffee and log on and laugh....shoot now what to do


----------



## glamazon386

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get back to TN so I can get some Grilled Shrimp Alfredo from Chilli's.



TSU... there isnt a Chilli's near you up here? Me ex and I used to go to the one in Laurel on Rt 1 a few years ago. There might be one closer than that.


----------



## MzLady78

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> Sigh....when I get off work, I like to get my coffee and log on and laugh....shoot now what to do


 
I know!

I'm like WTH am I gonna do when I get home? 

This has been a major reality check that I NEED A LIFE!!!!!


----------



## MzLady78

reallynow said:
			
		

> Geesh.....I was finally getting a small sort-of stride posting in the Off Topic Forum, trying to put my lurking days behind me and now this-lawd and it's Friday!  We need to play a game or something, who got some cards???


 
Or some dominos, LOL.


----------



## Sistaslick

_ . . . energy fading . . . life flashing before eyes . . .must . . .try . . . to . . . hold . . . on . . ._


----------



## reallynow

Right....What a cold, harsh realtiy check this is!!


----------



## MzLady78

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> _ . . . energy fading . . . life flashing before eyes . . .must . . .try . . . to . . . hold . . . on . . ._


 
LOL!!!!

Stay away from the light, girl!!!!


----------



## klb120475

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!
> 
> Stay away from the light, girl!!!!


----------



## MissScarlett

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> December 26 so is MsScarlett!!!!
> 
> 
> Capricorn
> 
> Your element: Earth
> 
> Your ruling planets: Saturn
> 
> Symbol: The Goat
> 
> Your stone: Garnet
> 
> Life Pursuit: To be proud of their achievements
> 
> Vibration: Poweful resilient energy
> 
> Capricorn Secret Desire: to be admired by their family and friends and the world at large
> 
> Description:
> *The sign of the high roller, Capricorn is regarded as the zodiacâ€™s top, but also quiet, life and business achievers*. But, there are two very different types of Capricorns.
> 
> The first is represented by the mountain goat, always climbing higher and higher; never content until reaching the top. The second is the garden goat, with little adventurous spirit or ambition-happy to remain within a small domain, refusing to budge unless it is pushed. Either type of Capricorn, however, is patient and persevering. They reach their goals because they know the longest journey commences with a single step and that the first step is always the most difficult.
> 
> *The one thing a Capricorn must always try to do is balance work with play; otherwise they can become too one-sided and work can replace true personal emotional fulfilment. Continually climbing the eternal mountain of success, Capricornians rise to the occasion when faced with a new task or deadline. *Even if something comes to a grinding halt, their ambition to reach the ultimate keeps them moving forever onwards and upwards (prompted by the strict influence of ruling planet Saturn). *Although conservative and cautious, Goats are willing to try unusual approaches on their road to success in business or in love. Romantically, they desire a permanent relationship with someone who'll give them the affection they crave (and often neglect to give themselves!)*
> 
> The rulership of Saturn - *the planet representing responsibility, structure and hard work - ensures that Capricorns in their truest of expression, are ambitious, practical and superb organizers. Although many Capricorns are borderline workaholics, this doesn't necessarily make them dull or gloomy! They have an offbeat sense of humour, which seems to erupt at the most unexpected moments. Their motivating force in life is success, money, status, authority and - although many might not admit it - love*. By nature Capricorns are cautious when entering a new love relationship, but once they feel 'safe' with their partner, the cool exterior melts away to reveal a sensitive and loyal heart beneath. *As a friend, Capricorns can be relied upon to provide the strongest and most sympathetic pair of shoulders in the zodiac...     *
> 1 month Love & Romance Horoscope
> 
> 
> For a personalised forecast of what's in store for you this month, this report will take you step by step through the various love and romantic influences coming up in your chart. Find out more Â»
> 
> 
> If you were born on the first or last day of a Sun sign, in astrological terms you were born on a cusp. If that's the case, you will probably benefit from reading your own Sun sign and the Sun sign that ends or begins right before or after your date of birth. For example, if your birth date is 22 December, your Sun sign is Capricorn, but you probably have some Sagittarian traits as well


 
WOW Whipz....this IS so me. I'm very traditional and cautious but oddly I have an adventuresome side! I am considered a workaholic and i hate to admit it b/c I do like success, authority and status 

So true about relationships, I think we are known to be sort of icy to men until we really 'feel' them. I never played hard to get, I just WAS always hard to get with guys 

I can honestly say that my friends think I have the best sense of humor.

That's cool. I will have to look my exact birthdate up.

Whipz....we Caps rule


----------



## MissScarlett

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Or some dominos, LOL.


 
Dh asked me last week why we needed a babysitter if all I did when I get off work (at 7am) is get online, if I'm not going to sleep then I could watch ds . Umm....I wanted to say dude that is when I'm chatting with my online friends ok, that's MY time  Shoot I guess I am gonna go and take a nap......


----------



## MzLady78

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> Dh asked me last week why we needed a babysitter if all I did when I get off work (at 7am) is get online, if I'm not going to sleep then I could watch ds . Umm....I wanted to say dude that is when I'm chatting with my online friends ok, that's MY time Shoot I guess I am gonna go and take a nap......


 
Just like a man, LOL.

People don't know, we're serious about our LHCF!

My mom told me I need some "real" friends. I'm like they are real!!!


----------



## reallynow

Once t'again it's Friday, slow as hell in the office and I can't even get my lurk on........we'll I am trying to get out of that lurk mode


----------



## neenee280

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Just like a man, LOL.
> 
> People don't know, we're serious about our LHCF!
> 
> *My mom told me I need some "real" friends. I'm like they are real!*!!


 
Your mom sounds like my mom...

"You on that hair thing again?  Is that all y'all talk about?  I hope you don't do this at work too, Neenee!"

"Oh Mother!"


----------



## blaqbarb

I've been coming back to the site every few minutes to see if I'll be surprised with the boards they removed, only to be disappointed each time. They could have left us with at least one of the two. I've already gone to all my gossip sites and now I don't have anything to do. Guess I'll play some games online. I have to find some that I haven't played already. Anyone know of some good online game sites????


----------



## MzLady78

neenee280 said:
			
		

> Your mom sounds like my mom...
> 
> "You on that hair thing again? Is that all y'all talk about? I hope you don't do this at work too, Neenee!"
> 
> "Oh Mother!"


 
OMG- I would so hear her mouth if she knew I come on here at work, LOL.

Hey, I get my stuff done (usually).


----------



## MissScarlett

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Just like a man, LOL.
> 
> People don't know, we're serious about our LHCF!
> 
> My mom told me I need some "real" friends. I'm like they are real!!![/quote]
> 
> When I would hear people talking about meeting and marrying folks off the net OR making friends, I was like HUH  But now I totally get it.
> 
> I met one of my GOOD GF's off a baby board when I had my first son 5 years ago. I mean like she visits me, I visit her, we have to fly to see each other, sounds wild I know. Its very out of the norm for me to do something like that, but she's my best out of town friend.
> 
> For the longest I was afraid to tell dh that I met a WOMAN off the net and we were really friends. He was leary but seriously we're like wow, we met on a message board. We just clicked. So I know what your mom means, I used to think......ok this person is a LAME-O with no life.


----------



## Country gal

So what is going on? I don't want read 48 pages to find out why.


----------



## neenee280

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> OMG- I would so hear her mouth if she knew I come on here at work, LOL.
> 
> Hey, I get my stuff done (usually).


 
The only thing left for me to do today is the office grocery order.  And I am really trying to stretch that out.  Right now I am cleaning my Yahoo mailbox.  Y'all get me through the work day!



			
				MissScarlett said:
			
		

> I met one of my GOOD GF's off a baby board when I had my first son 5 years ago. *I mean like she visits me, I visit her, we have to fly to see each other, sounds wild I know.* Its very out of the norm for me to do something like that, but she's my best out of town friend.
> 
> For the longest I was afraid to tell dh that I met a WOMAN off the net and we were really friends. He was leary but seriously we're like wow, we met on a message board. We just clicked. So I know what your mom means, I used to think......ok this person is a LAME-O with no life.


 
This is such a sweet story!


----------



## MzLady78

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> MzLady78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a man, LOL.
> 
> People don't know, we're serious about our LHCF!
> 
> My mom told me I need some "real" friends. I'm like they are real!!![/quote]
> 
> When I would hear people talking about meeting and marrying folks off the net OR making friends, I was like HUH But now I totally get it.
> 
> I met one of my GOOD GF's off a baby board when I had my first son 5 years ago. I mean like she visits me, I visit her, we have to fly to see each other, sounds wild I know. Its very out of the norm for me to do something like that, but she's my best out of town friend.
> 
> For the longest I was afraid to tell dh that I met a WOMAN off the net and we were really friends. He was leary but seriously we're like wow, we met on a message board. We just clicked. So I know what your mom means, I used to think......ok this person is a LAME-O with no life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It never seemed weird to me that you could develop a relationship/friendship with someone online.  It requires a lot of back and forth interaction so get to know a lot about that person.
> 
> I think her thing with me is just that in general, I don't go out alot so I spend a lot of time online. But it ain't like I won't leave house cause I'm on here. When I have somewhere to go, I go. When I don't, I bug out on here with ya'll.
> 
> That's why I really hope we're able to make this Travel Divas thing work. No one really lives in my area, so it'd be a nice way to finally meet some of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## reallynow

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> I met one of my GOOD GF's off a baby board when I had my first son 5 years ago. I mean like she visits me, I visit her, we have to fly to see each other, sounds wild I know. Its very out of the norm for me to do something like that, but she's my best out of town friend.
> 
> *For the longest I was afraid to tell dh that I met a WOMAN off the net* and we were really friends. He was leary but seriously we're like wow, we met on a message board. We just clicked. So I know what your mom means, I used to think......ok this person is a LAME-O with no life.


 
I'm having this issue  now, I really want to hit the next meet-up but my DH is going to be like WTH??  An internet message board?!?  I gotta break him in gently-lol.


----------



## MzLady78

Country gal said:
			
		

> So what is going on? I don't want read 48 pages to find out why.


 
Hey CG.

They're doing some upgrades/maintenance stuff.

AND they're adding a new board, but we don't know what it is, just that it's not 18+ (unfortunately,LOL)


----------



## MzLady78

neenee280 said:
			
		

> The only thing left for me to do today is the office grocery order. And I am really trying to stretch that out. Right now I am cleaning my Yahoo mailbox. Y'all get me through the work day!


 
Ugh, I'm so glad I won't be doing our grocery order anymore after Monday. These folks go through milk, cereal and coffee like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## klb120475

reallynow said:
			
		

> Once t'again it's Friday, slow as hell in the office and I can't even get my lurk on........we'll I am trying to get out of that lurk mode


 
   

Come on out of lurk world and play with us...


----------



## MzLady78

klb120475 said:
			
		

> Come on out of lurk world and play with us...


 
Yes, all the lurkers need to come out of hiding and help us keep ourselves entertained!!!!


----------



## Priss Pot




----------



## reallynow

klb120475 said:
			
		

> Come on out of lurk world and play with us...


 
I'm trying, I was really trying in the OT Forum and now here I am feenin' like a crackhead........  but I am checking out the 70+ pages on the hair forum about the scam artist-pure comedy!


----------



## neenee280

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I'm so glad I won't be doing our grocery order anymore after Monday. These folks go through milk, cereal and coffee like you wouldn't believe!


 
Girl, I believe it.  We go through coffee like crazy.  I even order back-up coffee for emergency times.  And DON'T let the market mess up the order, all h*ll breaks loose.

"WHERE IS MY MULTIGRAIN BREAD?!"

"WHY IS THERE ONLY 3 YOGURTS AND I ASKED FOR FIVE!"  

*thats me screaming at the market customer service*


----------



## neenee280

reallynow said:
			
		

> I'm trying, I was really trying in the OT Forum and now here I am feenin' like a crackhead........ but *I am checking out the 70+ pages on the hair forum about the scam artist-pure comedy*!


 
Can I get a summary about that?


----------



## bLackButtaFly

reallynow said:
			
		

> I'm having this issue  now, I really want to hit the next meet-up but my DH is going to be like WTH??  An internet message board?!?  I gotta break him in gently-lol.


I had the skepticism when I went to my first meet up in June.  everybody was like where are you going, and why aren't you inviting anybody else? I only told my friends where I went after they saw the pictures, and were like who are those ladies, adn where did you get that spray bottle? Lol.  

There's no good explanation for not doing work, so you can talk about hair, other peoples' business, and no bake desserts. lol.


----------



## MissScarlett

reallynow said:
			
		

> I'm having this issue now, I really want to hit the next meet-up but my DH is going to be like WTH?? An internet message board?!? I gotta break him in gently-lol.


 

The only reason I haven't done the ATL meet up is b/c my schedule does not permit. I live about 45 mins from ATL but I'd love to go. I could hear dh now....MORE internet meetings? 

I was pregnant and doing alot of research the first time. I just came across her like I would anyone here...looking for hair tips  We just both had alot of in common, started emailing outside of the board and one day she was like "what's your phone number".DH had every objection in the book, she's a stalker, she's using you for $$$, blah blah...

I think there is this perception of people that chat online that are lonely,bored, have no life, etc. BUT ME, I'm a very outgoing person IRL, have lots of activities and friends...I work alot. 

We talked for two years before we met, but when we did, there was no awkwardness at all. We just acted like old buddies. We planned a girls spa weekend, got a hotel room and vegged out, did hair, watched movies....just being girls. That is why I always feel bad for people that do not have a good true GF, when you find one its so awesome. I put her up there with my friends from college and that I have known for years. Well know I've known her 5 so she's cool. LOL.


----------



## reallynow

Apparently some chick was extoling the virtues of her hair care system and using, well mis-using some LHCF quotes like they were endorsing her system......while her hair and website look like a hot mess at the jump for me some folks complimented her hair only and she tool the quotes and ran with them!  Sistas are heated up in there......

http://shimahair.com/id60.html


----------



## *Michelle*

reallynow said:
			
		

> I'm trying, I was really trying in the OT Forum and now here I am feenin' like a crackhead........  but I am checking out the 70+ pages on the hair forum about the scam artist-pure comedy!



I read a couple pages and got the gist of it...It is funny, but at the same time  

I only made one comment and that was after someone said we know Marcherie is not a fake (basically I second that motion).  That thread is off the hook  

Well, I'm off to work...erplexed


----------



## reallynow

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> I had the skepticism when I went to my first meet up in June. everybody was like where are you going, and why aren't you inviting anybody else? I only told my friends where I went after they saw the pictures, and were like who are those ladies, adn where did you get that spray bottle? Lol.
> 
> There's no good explanation for not doing work, so you can talk about hair, other peoples' business, and no bake desserts. lol.


 
Okay.....cause I sure stalk DLewis and her desserts, that lemon pie was delish!


----------



## MissScarlett

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> MissScarlett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It never seemed weird to me that you could develop a relationship/friendship with someone online. It requires a lot of back and forth interaction so get to know a lot about that person.
> 
> I think her thing with me is just that in general, I don't go out alot so I spend a lot of time online. But it ain't like I won't leave house cause I'm on here. When I have somewhere to go, I go. When I don't, I bug out on here with ya'll.
> 
> That's why I really hope we're able to make this Travel Divas thing work. No one really lives in my area, so it'd be a nice way to finally meet some of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Travel Divas would be a good thing. I know I would definitely participate. Destination trips with girls are the best!
> 
> My college friends and I meet up 1x or 2x a year for a destination weekend visit. Its so fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## klb120475

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

>


----------



## wantlonghair25

Are the OT and Entertainment topics off for good?


----------



## reallynow

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> The only reason I haven't done the ATL meet up is b/c my schedule does not permit. I live about 45 mins from ATL but I'd love to go. I could hear dh now....MORE internet meetings?
> 
> I was pregnant and doing alot of research the first time. I just came across her like I would anyone here...looking for hair tips  We just both had alot of in common, started emailing outside of the board and one day she was like "what's your phone number".*DH had every objection in the book, she's a stalker, she's using you for $$$, blah blah...*
> 
> *I think there is this perception of people that chat online that are lonely,bored, have no life, etc. BUT ME, I'm a very outgoing person IRL, have lots of activities and friends...I work alot. *
> 
> We talked for two years before we met, but when we did, there was no awkwardness at all. We just acted like old buddies. We planned a girls spa weekend, got a hotel room and vegged out, did hair, watched movies....just being girls. That is why I always feel bad for people that do not have a good true GF, when you find one its so awesome. I put her up there with my friends from college and that I have known for years. Well know I've known her 5 so she's cool. LOL.


 
That is a great story!  My DH is the same at the bolded, but like you I have a lot going on in my life so most of the meet-ups I can not attend for various reasons, but the first time my schedule works out, I am there, well once I convince DH that no one is going to snatch me up and sell me as a sex slave in Estonia......


----------



## klb120475

reallynow said:
			
		

> That is a great story! My DH is the same at the bolded, but like you I have a lot going on in my life so most of the meet-ups I can not attend for various reasons, but the first time my schedule works out, I am there, well once I convince DH that no one is going to *snatch me up and sell me as a sex slave in Estonia*......


 

That use to be me.


----------



## Divinek

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Just like a man, LOL.
> 
> People don't know, we're serious about our LHCF!
> 
> *My mom told me I need some "real" friends. I'm like they are real!!!*


 
LMAO


----------



## Sequoia

Hi all  - OT still isn't up yet?  I actually had to do work today cos was so bored. No change a letter or word association or nothing...


----------



## neenee280

reallynow said:
			
		

> Apparently some chick was extoling the virtues of her hair care system and using, well mis-using some LHCF quotes like they were endorsing her system......while her hair and website look like a hot mess at the jump for me some folks complimented her hair only and she tool the quotes and ran with them! Sistas are heated up in there......
> 
> [URL="http://shimahair.com/id60.html"]http://shimahair.com/id60.html[/URL]


 
WOW...is all I could say looking at this...erplexed I can see why they are heated too!


----------



## klb120475

Sequoia said:
			
		

> Hi all  - OT still isn't up yet? I actually had to do work today cos was so bored. *No change a letter or word association or nothing.*..


 
I know girl......I miss the LHCF games.


----------



## reallynow

klb120475 said:
			
		

> That use to be me.


 
LMAO-don't let him hear that, he'll be talking 'bout "see klb was snatched up, she managed to escape but still"


----------



## reallynow

neenee280 said:
			
		

> WOW...is all I could say looking at this...erplexed I can see why they are heated too!


 
Oh yeah-it is truly a mess!


----------



## klb120475

reallynow said:
			
		

> LMAO-don't let him hear that, he'll be talking 'bout "see klb was snatched up, she managed to escape but still"


----------



## Hil84figer

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> MissScarlett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It never seemed weird to me that you could develop a relationship/friendship with someone online. It requires a lot of back and forth interaction so get to know a lot about that person.
> 
> I think her thing with me is just that in general, I don't go out alot so I spend a lot of time online. But it ain't like I won't leave house cause I'm on here. When I have somewhere to go, I go. When I don't, I bug out on here with ya'll.
> 
> *That's why I really hope we're able to make this Travel Divas thing work*. No one really lives in my area, so it'd be a nice way to finally meet some of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the TraveL Divas
Click to expand...


----------



## neenee280

klb120475 said:
			
		

> I know girl......*I miss the LHCF games*.


 
i know!!!  I could go for a good round of "this or that" for ol' times sake...

Biggie or Craig Mack


----------



## MissScarlett

reallynow said:
			
		

> That is a great story! My DH is the same at the bolded, but like you I have a lot going on in my life so most of the meet-ups I can not attend for various reasons, but the first time my schedule works out, I am there, well once I convince DH that no one is going to snatch me up and sell me as a sex slave in Estonia......


 
My dh was DEAD against it. Him being an attorney, he of course gave me all the drama responses He kept saying over and over...."this is so un-like you" 

"what if she's trying to steal our kids/extort you/bribe you/kill you........The list went on and on 

Now its like she is just like any of my other friends, she was on the "to-call" list he had to make when I had ds#2, he called her like he did any of my other friends with the baby stats.   

If I were younger, me and Whipz would be like best friends I know. I"m looking forward to one day meeting her and some of the other ATL ladies.


----------



## tarheelgurl

Dang I am bored. How come it is taking so long to revamp the OT board?


----------



## MissScarlett

I'm bored too but I"m also too nosey to just LOG OFF and come back 

*off to do some internet shopping*


----------



## MissScarlett

tarheelgurl said:
			
		

> Dang I am bored. How come it is taking so long to revamp the OT board?


 
Its so funny, I'm too bored to even read about hair and this IS a HAIR board


----------



## neenee280

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> I'm bored too but I"m also too nosey to just LOG OFF and come back
> 
> **off to do some internet shopping**


 
I am really trying to fight the urge to do that...erplexed 

amazon and hipsandcurves.com, here comes me and my plastic...


----------



## reallynow

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> My dh was DEAD against it. Him being an attorney, he of course gave me all the drama responses He kept saying over and over...."this is so un-like you"
> 
> "*what if she's trying to steal our kids/extort you/bribe you/kill you........The list went on and on *
> 
> Now its like she is just like any of my other friends, she was on the "to-call" list he had to make when I had ds#2, he called her like he did any of my other friends with the baby stats.
> 
> If I were younger, me and Whipz would be like best friends I know. I"m looking forward to one day meeting her and some of the other ATL ladies.


 
LOL-mmmhmm DH exactly, other than the kids part!!


----------



## klb120475

neenee280 said:
			
		

> i know!!! I could go for a good round of "this or that" for ol' times sake...
> 
> Biggie or Craig Mack


 

LOL..... 
Craig Mack


sweet or unsweet?


----------



## neenee280

klb120475 said:
			
		

> LOL.....
> Craig Mack
> 
> 
> sweet or unsweet?


 
unsweeterplexed 

Motions or Keracare?


----------



## Sequoia

klb120475 said:
			
		

> I know girl......I miss the LHCF games.


 
I really did today; work really dragged on.  only 7 minutes til i'm out the door.


----------



## klb120475

Sequoia said:
			
		

> I really did today; work really dragged on. only* 7 minutes til i'm out the door*.


 

You getting off work in 7 min?


----------



## klb120475

neenee280 said:
			
		

> unsweeterplexed
> 
> Motions or Keracare?


 
hee, hee..... 

Keracare

rollerset or wash n go?


----------



## Priss Pot

Geez, it's only 12:30.  I don't know what I'm going to do for the rest of the work day.  I swear, this is the longest I've ever been in the Q & A forum.


----------



## glamazon386

neenee280 said:
			
		

> Girl, I believe it.  We go through coffee like crazy.  I even order back-up coffee for emergency times.  And DON'T let the market mess up the order, all h*ll breaks loose.
> 
> "WHERE IS MY MULTIGRAIN BREAD?!"
> 
> "WHY IS THERE ONLY 3 YOGURTS AND I ASKED FOR FIVE!"
> 
> *thats me screaming at the market customer service*



Dang y'all have all that at the office? I remember when I used to order supplies at my job in college the most we ever got was coffee, tea and juice. Oh yeah and cookies for cookie day on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons.


----------



## glamazon386

So umm can we just post our OT stuff here in the Q& A Board?  Something popped in my head that I wanted to post this  morning while I was ironing my skirt. Then I remember the OT board is MIA.


----------



## neenee280

klb120475 said:
			
		

> hee, hee.....
> 
> Keracare
> 
> rollerset or wash n go?


 
Toughie!  

I will go with the rollerset.

lacio lacio or salerm


----------



## neenee280

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Dang y'all have all that at the office? I remember when I used to order supplies at my job in college the most we ever got was coffee, tea and juice. Oh yeah and cookies for cookie day on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons.


 
Yeah girl, we don't play.  everyone here is health conscious so I get to order the good stuff.  I have to get tons of fruits and veggies.  I just took my last count and if I don't get more splenda, there will be a riot!


----------



## MzLady78

Hil84figer said:
			
		

> MzLady78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the TraveL Divas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a group that was started to try to plan meet ups, but in different destination cities. Like we all meet up in MIA for a 3 day weekend or something.
> 
> When the OT forum is back up, I'll bump the original thread and the thread with the poll for our first trip for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## blaqbarb

The thread is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzLady78

neenee280 said:
			
		

> Girl, I believe it. We go through coffee like crazy. I even order back-up coffee for emergency times. And DON'T let the market mess up the order, all h*ll breaks loose.
> 
> "WHERE IS MY MULTIGRAIN BREAD?!"
> 
> "WHY IS THERE ONLY 3 YOGURTS AND I ASKED FOR FIVE!"
> 
> *thats me screaming at the market customer service*


 
LOL. Surprisingly I never had to cuss anyone out. I was surprised.

We literally spend hundreds of dollars on coffee alone. It's bananas.


----------



## Hil84figer

for real,  this is a reality check.  Where are we going to vent, tell our stories, hear gossip, , life......***freaking out, okay calming down****

Message to Mods 

Hi, good afternoon.  I am writing out of concern for the well being of our members.  This "temporary" shutdown has really affected us.  We just want you to know that we would appreciate if you would expedite maintenance of the site.  Thank you have a good day.   


From a concerned LHCF member who needs to get a life if LHCF is the bulk of her social life.


----------



## glamazon386

Hil84figer said:
			
		

> for real,  this is a reality check.  Where are we going to vent, tell our stories, hear gossip, , life......***freaking out, okay calming down****
> 
> Message to Mods
> 
> Hi, good afternoon.  I am writing out of concern for the well being of our members.  This "temporary" shutdown has really affected us.  We just want you to know that we would appreciate if you would expedite maintenance of the site.  Thank you have a good day.
> 
> 
> From a concerned LHCF member who needs to get a life if LHCF is the bulk of her social life.



It's back up y'all!


----------



## Hil84figer

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Hil84figer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a group that was started to try to plan meet ups, but in different destination cities. Like we all meet up in MIA for a 3 day weekend or something.
> 
> When the OT forum is back up, I'll bump the original thread and the thread with the poll for our first trip for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool if it's in mia, i'm there, maybe, I'm kinda shy meeting new people in person
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkPeony

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> I've been looking at this pic for days trying to figure out who you look like. I finally got it: you look like Matt Damon's love in The Bourne Identity.


I just watched the first part with the german girl... pictures anyone?



			
				Mzlady78 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can see it!
> 
> Ella's prettier though!
> 
> I can't wait to the next one to come out next month!


 
Awww thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well the board isn't up but I had alot of fun last night
Whipz you sound sooo cute


----------



## Hil84figer

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> It's back up y'all!


 
Okay...I'm I the only one who does not have access cause I don't see it

ETA:  Bmore, why you got go and play with people's emotions. Do you know how many times I logged off and on?  You lucky you cool peeps

ETA 2:  My bad, now I see it. I just thought it will be in the same place not at the bottom lol


----------



## mermaid

Hil84figer said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm I the only one who does not have access cause I don't see it
> 
> ETA: why you got go and play with people's emotions. Do you know how many times I logged off and on JUST to see it.


I cant see it either.ETA: Never mind, I see it down there, lol!


----------



## Country gal

MzLady78 said:
			
		

> Hey CG.
> 
> They're doing some upgrades/maintenance stuff.
> 
> AND they're adding a new board, but we don't know what it is, just that it's not 18+ (unfortunately,LOL)




Oh. The cowboy didn't tell us that on Sunday. Where is whip?


----------



## PinkPeony

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> We've been married for almost 15 yrs, this is the first time we've been apart more than three days. My heart hurts
> 
> Ella, are you busy this weekend...will you be around next weekend. I work during the week, so it would be hard. Let me know...I look for you or pm you tomorrow. It would be a shame to be so close yet so far
> 
> Okay...good night for real!!!


 
I did not see this post at all!Sorry...
I'm free next weekend,I will pm you my phone number since my internet will be shut off on mo.


----------

